# Full Metal Jacket



## FMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought it was time to get my journal going so I can get some tips from the IM'ers. I'm going to record everything from my logs starting from January, including my weekly dietary updates. It'll be a good place to track all my stats in one place since right now, I have my workouts in a notebook and my dietary info online.

So I'll begin by going back to January 4th, the first full week of the new year. I had just revamped my routine based on info collected by Gaz, Phineas and some others. I adopted a 3 day push/pull routine and for the past few weeks, I had been consuming a bulk diet of over 4000 cal. Daily.
Okay here we go...


*Week 1 Jan4-Jan10* 

*Monday Jan 4th - Upper push*

Flat Press - 150X8, 150X6, 150X4
Incline press - 110X8, 110X6, 110X5
Military Press - 85X8, 85X6, 85X4
Skull crushers - 60X6, 60X6, 60X2

*Wednesday Jan 6th - Lower*

Back squats - 220X7, 220X8, 220X7
Deadlifts - 185X6, 185X7, 185X7
Lunges - 105X9, 105X7, 105X7
Standing calves - 90X25, 90X25 (one leg at a time)

*Friday Jan 8th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 110X11, 110X9, 110X8
Pulldowns - 130X9, 130X7, 130X6
Seated rows - 130X10, 130X8, 130X6
Chins - bodyweightX9 switched to assisted 130X12, 130X9

*Dietary details
*Calories this week were between 4100 and 4300
Macros were 45%c 30%p 25%f 
Weight was 164lbs



*Week 2 Jan11-Jan17*

*Monday Jan 11th - Upper push *

Flat Press - 150X10, 150X6, 150X5
Incline press - 110X7, 110X8, 110X5
Military Press - 85X8, 85X4, 85X4
Shrugs - 150X12, 150X10, 150X11
Skull crushers - 60X12, 60X8, 60X4

*Thursday Jan 14th - Lower*

Back squats - 225X10, 225X7, 225X6
Deadlifts - 190X5, 190X5, 190X5
Lunges - 100X7, 100X6, 100X4
Standing calves - 100X25, 100X18 (one leg at a time)

*Saturday Jan 16th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 115X10, 115X7, 115X7
Pulldowns - 135X10, 135X6, 135X5
Seated rows - 135X9, 135X6, 135X6
Chins - bodyweightX10, bodyweightX6, switched to assisted 140X8

*Dietary Details
*Calories up to Wednesday were between 4100 and 4300 then I decreased by 500 because my weight shot up 4 pounds. Obvious fat gain. Calories now at 3600. 
Macros remained at 45%c 30%p 25%f 
Weight was 168lbs


*Summary*
This week, I switched my days around to better fit into my schedule. I did train on Monday but skipped wednesday and going forward will be training on Tues, Thursday and Sat. I decided to add shrugs to the upper push. I know it's not a push but it's an iso and I figured I would do with shoulders. Don't really remember why I did less this week on the incline than last week.. but whatever. Mil presses didn't improve either. Didn't know how much I could shrug so I started at 150. Did high reps so obviously I went too light. skulls improved too. Legs got stronger this week and I improved allot on squats and deads however, I sucked at lunges the week before so I decresed the weight. Hated doing those so I dumped them after this week. Back went up this week as well. I think all the increases are just me getting back into the groove of things. Muscle Mem?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

*Week 3 Jan18-Jan24*

*Tuesday Jan 19th - Upper push*

Flat Press - 155X9, 155X6, 155X4
Incline press - 110X9, 110X5, 110X4
Hang Cleans - 75X8, 75X8, 75X5
Arnold press - 20X10, 20X8, 20X6
Lat raise- 10X7, 10X5, 10X4

*Thursday Jan 21th - Lower*

Back squats - 230X8, 230X5, 230X5
Deadlifts - 190X8, 190X7, 190X6
Standing calves - 105X25, 105X25 (one leg at a time)

*Saturday Jan 23th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 115X9, 115X8, 115X6
Pullups (negatives) - BWX6, BWX4, BWX3
Seated rows - 140X9, 140X7, 140X7
Shrugs - 170X8, 170X8, 170X7
Chins - BWX9, BWX6, BWX4

*Dietary Details*
Calories this week were again dropped from 3600 to 2200
Macros were 40%c 30%p 30%f
Weight was 169lbs

*Summary*
On this week, I fine tuned a little more. I saw some increases in all my exercises. I dropped mil presses for Hang cleans. I think my shoulders are my weak link. I can't push much weight plus I get a subtle pinch in my right shoulder and lower back pain when doing mil presses so to avoid an injury, they're out for now. I also added in some Arnies and I'm suppersetting those with Lat raises. The weights are light still because I just have no strenght in the delts yet. Also, decided to drop skull crushers for now and since I'm now doing three moves for delts, I moved shrugs to upper pull where it belongs. As far as diet, after more research and some suggestions/recommendations I decided to scrap the bulk diet for a cutting diet. I gained allot of fat in the last few weeks so now, I have to get rid of that, reduce my bodyfat and get back to a bulk afterwards.



*Week 4 Jan25-Jan31*

*Tuesday Jan 26th - Upper push*

Flat Press - 160X8, 160X5, 160X3
Incline press - 115X8, 115X5, 115X5
Hang Cleans - 80X7, 80X6, 80X6
Arnold press - 25X8, 25X6, 25X5
Lat raise- 10X6, 10X5, 10X3

*Thursday Jan 28th - Lower*

Back squats - 240X4, 240X3, 240X2 240X2
Deadlifts - 200X6, 200X6, 200X5, 200X4
Standing calves - 115X25, 115X25 115X16 (one leg at a time)

*Saturday Jan 30th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 125X7, 125X7, 125X7, 125X5
Pullups - BWX6, BWX5, BWX5, BWX4
Seated rows - 155X5, 155X5, 155X4, 155X4
Shrugs - 190X7, 190X7, 190X7, 190X7
Chins - BWX6, BWX4, BWX4, BWX4
Hammer Curls - 30X5, 30X4, 30X3, 30X3

*Dietary Details*
Calories this week remained at 2200
Macros at 40%c 30%p 30%f 
Weight was 168lbs


*Summary*
Okay this week was a little uncoordinated. After Tuesday I realized that being in the 6-12 rep range was pointless while on a cutting diet. I couldn't expect to build mass with a calorie deficit so starting on Thursday, I was jacking all my weights up at least 10 pounds and staying in the 1-6 rep range. Also decided to add some periodizing and change over to 4 sets per exercise. Some of this logic worked out, some didn't. I realized that going from 230 to 240 on squats was allot harder than I thought it would be. I distinctly recall losing peripheral vision during the squats. On the upside, I was able to do actual pullups this day. My back has been putting on allot of strength. In additon, I decided to throw in hammer curls after the chins since my biceps , like my shoulders are a weak link. Speaking of shoulders, Gaz had a cool idea that I robbed which was to do a military press at the end of each hang clean rep. I started adding these in to help get my shoulders up to speed. Granted, I can only do that for about half the reps of the cleans but it's a work in progress.
Not much in the way of size gains obviously since my diet isn't there, but certainly continued strength gains. Next, I'll post up February.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

*Week 5 Feb1-Feb7* 

*Dietary Details
*Calories this week remained at 2200 dropped to low carb 1800 on Saturday
Macros were 40%c 30%p 30%f till Saturday, new macros are 17%c 53%p 30%f
Weight was 166lbs

*Summary
*Unfortunately this week, I took off from training. I had to go to Seattle due to a family illness. I did manage to maintain my diet but also looked into adopting a low carb plan with refeeds once every 5 days. Saturday I decided to start and dropped my total caloric intake from 2200, to about 1800.


*Week 6 Feb8-Feb14*

*Tuesday Feb 9th - Upper push*

Flat Press - 165X6, 165X5, 165X4, 165X2
Incline press - 120X6, 120X5, 120X3, 120X3
Hang Cleans - 85X5, 85X5, 85X4, 85X4
Arnold press - 30X7, 30X6, 30X5, 30X3
Lat raise- 15X4, 15X3, 15X2, 15X2

*Thursday Feb 11th - Lower*

Back squats - 230X5, 230X3, 230X3, 230X2
Deadlifts - 205X8, 205X7, 205X5, 206X4
Standing calves - 120X20, 120X20, 120X12 (one leg at a time)

*Saturday Feb 13th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 135X8, 135X7, 135X6, 135X5
Pullups - BWX9, BWX6, BWX5, BWX5
Seated rows - 160X7, 160X7, 160X7, 160X5
Shrugs - 200X6, 200X4, 200X4, 200X3
Chins - BWX10, BWX7, BWX5, BWX5
Hammer Curls 30X6, 30X5, 30X5, 30X3

*Dietary details
*Calories were held at 2200 with one refeed at 3700
Macros were 17%c 53%p 30%f, refeed macros were 72%c 18%p 10%f
Weight was 164lbs

*Summary
*This was my week back after a week off. I brought many of my weights up because previously my reps were higher than my target range. Many of the workouts went well at the higher weight, even after a week off AND on a really low carb diet. I was expecting to have less strength, as many suggested would be the case. I didn't notice any loss except on my squats. Not only could I not increase the weight, but I actually had to knock off 10 pounds!! 
That was a shocker for me. I simply couldn't find the energy for some reason. Let's hope that was just that one time. Suffice to say, I had a mediocre leg day. My deads went up nice but those squats shattered my confidence a little. We'll see what happens next week. I'm also going to go back to only doing 3 sets. While on the low carbs, I'm supposed to be keeping volume moderate so until I'm done cutting, I will keep it at three. As of this morning, I'm at 164.6. I'm losing weight quick. I hope thats not too much to be concerned about. 
If I have a tough week again next week, I will add in a second refeed day. Could be that I'm overdoing the low carbs. Happy Valentines day, bitches!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

Solid workouts and dedicated, intelligent approach. Sounds like you have some good mentors here.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks man.  Most of the guys here are a big help. Not just the people, but the whole site. If I didn't ask a question directly, there's always someone who's already asked and there's usually a real good answer to go with it. Without this site, I'd still be stuck in 1999 doing the same non-productive crap and not understanding why the results aren't coming.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

*Week 7 Feb15-Feb21*

*Monday Feb 15th - Upper push*

Flat Press - 165X7, 165X4, 165X2
Incline press - 120X6, 120X6, 120X4
Hang Cleans - 90X5, 90X5, 90X4
Arnold press - 30X10, 30X6, 30X6
Lat raise- 15X5, 15X4, 15X4
Skull Crushers- 65X6, 65X5, 65X4

*Dietary details*
Calories were at 1800
Macros were 17%c 53%p 30%f
Weight was 164lbs

*Summary*
Ordinarily, I do this on tuesday but I have a dentist appointment tomorrow so I switched my workout to today. I'm definitly seeing strength issues on flat and incline presses. I couldn't increase me weights and barely got out an extra rep from last week. Shoulders are getting stronger and I was able to increase on the hang cleans. I would have increased on the arnies too but I don't have db's over 30 pounds so I just did as many reps as I could. 
I also put skull crushers back on the menu just to hit the tri's a little more directly. I'm wondering about this low carb diet. I'm not seeing as much weight loss as I was when doing a regular 500 calorie deficit but I'll give it a little more time to see. Also, in week 6 under dietary details, I made a typo. Calories were at 1800, not 2200. Legs on Thursday. I'm hoping to pull out of this lull by then. Especially after the disappointing squat routine last week.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thursday Feb 18th - Lower

*Back squats - 235X6, 235X4, 235X5
Deadlifts - 210X8, 210X6, 210X6
Standing calves - 130X18, 130X15, 130X15 (one leg at a time)

*Saturday Feb 20th - upper pull*

Bent rows - 140X6, 140X6, 140X5
Pullups - BWX10, BWX7, BWX6
Seated rows - 170X8, 170X8, 170X7
Shrugs - 200X10, 200X8, 200X7
Chins - BWX11, BWX7, BWX5
Standing Curls 65X6, 65X4, 65X3

*Dietary details
*Calories were held at 1800 with two refeeds at 3700 and 3200
Macros were 17%c 53%p 30%f, refeed macros were 72%c 18%p 10%f
Weight was 166lbs

*Summary
*Despite concerns about losing or leveling off on strength, particularly with having to decrease my squat weight last week by 10 pounds, I was able to go up 5 pounds from last time and hit my rep range. Quads are definitly leveling off in stregth. But my deads went up again and I was able to exceed the rep range so there's no problems with progression there. Back is definitly seeing big increases which is great. I'm going to have to look into getting a belt so I can add weight to my pullups and chins. A few weeks ago I couldn't even do a pullup, now I'm doing 10 of 'em! Seated rows, I added 10 pounds this week and pulled high reps so so I'm definitly seeing big gains on the back moves. Same thing with shrugs, I didn't up the weight this week but blasted through the reps. Felt very strong. I wonder if it's because I added a second day for refeeding carbs. I wasn't losing any more weight even though I was doing 1800 calories 6 days a week. I was between 163 and 164 for 4 days. I carbed up on Thursday and Friday and this morning I weighted in at 166. I'm sure it's water but I'm hoping to get under 163 before my next refeed. I dumped hammer curls since I don't have db's over 30lb, I added in standing curls using the EZ curl bar. After the Chin ups though, I couldn't move much weight. Bi's are a weak link. I'm hoping to see these numbers go up.  All in all, another good week with almost all my numbers going up, and this while on a cut. I can't wait to be done with this and bulk to see if I can make some size gains to go with the strength gains!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 27, 2010)

*Week 8 Feb22-Feb28

Tuesday Feb 23rd - Upper push*

Flat Press - 170X5, 170X3, 170X3
Incline press - 120X6, 120X4, 120X3
Hang Cleans - 90X6, 90X6, 90X5
Arnold press - 30X10, 30X7, 30X6
Lat raise- 15X5, 15X4, 15X4
Skull Crushers- 70X5, 70X4, 70X4

*Saturday Feb 27th - Lower

*Back squats - 235X7, 235X6, 235X5
Deadlifts - 215X8, 215X7, 215X5
Standing calves - 150X12, 150X10, 150X10 (one leg at a time)

*Dietary details
*Calories were lowered again to at 1700 with one refeed today at 3000
Macros were 11%c 57%p 32%f, refeed macros I don't know yet until I'm done
Weight 162.6lbs

*Summary
*This week's been a little crazy. I got my upper push done on Tuesday and it was decent. I went up in flat presses and skull crushers. I should have gone up in Arnies too but still haven't gotten heavier db's yet. Was supposed to do squats and deads on Thursday but between kids being off from school and all the snow and shit, I missed them so I did my lower routine today which is supposed to be my upper pull day. That I will have to do tomorrow. I dunno if it was the extended rest or that I'm recarbing but I felt great doing legs today. I wasn't expecting it so I didn't increase the weight but I did up the reps today and see no reason not to increase next week. Deadlifts also went up and again, felt great and exceeded the rep range. Sure I will increase them again next week as well. As for diet, took some more advice and lowered my carbs from 75 to 50. Maybe a coincidence but I finally got below 163! This morning I weighted in at 162.6. My lowest since I've been on a calorie deficit. Definitly encouraging. In addition, I have gone back to only one carb up day and a much lower one at that. From 3600 to 3000 calories. The extra carbs should make for an excellent workout tomorrow. 
And for anyone who's interested, I'm 42 today! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2010)

In that case, Happy Birthday!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 3, 2010)

*Sunday Feb 28th - upper pull

*Bent rows - 145X7, 145X7, 145X6
Pullups - BWX10, BWX7, BWX6
Seated rows - 175X8, 175X9, 175X6
Shrugs - 205X11, 205X10, 205X9
Chins - BWX9, BWX8, BWX6
Standing Curls 70X5, 70X5, 70X3

*Dietary details
*Calories today were at 1800. 
Macros were 17%c 53%p 30%f
Yesterdays refeed macros were 63%c 16%p 21%f
Weight today was 166lbs

*Summary
*Weights are still increasing. Getting stronger despite low carbs. However, weight after the refeed went up again, all the way back to 166! 
I'm looking leaner so I guess the scale numbers don't matter too much but I can't help feeling like I'm doing something incorrectly so I ordered Lyle McDonalds Ultimate Diet 2.0 (UD2) book. Hopefully after reading through that I can get things dialed in and tightened up.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 3, 2010)

*Week 9 Mar1-Mar7

Tuesday Mar 2nd - Upper push

*Flat Press - 110X20, 110X18, 110X13, 110X9, 110X8
Incline press - 80X18, 80X14, 80X19, 80X9, 80X10
Hang Cleans - 55X20, 55X16, 55X14, 55X11, 55X11
Arnold press - 15X20, 15X9, 10X17, 10X15, 10X12
Lat raise-       5X25, 5X12, 5X14, 5X12, 5X12
Skull Crushers- 45X27, 45X11, 45X13, 45X8, 45X8


*Dietary details
*Calories were 2000 today
Macros were 11%c 57%p 32%f
Weight 163.4lbs

*Summary
*I got the UD2 book in the mail on Monday and read through it all. I did identify some things that I wasn't even doing to begin with. Not that I ever claimed to be doing UD2 but since I was doing a similar type thing, I compared it closest to UD2. Anyway, Between Tuesday and Friday of this week, I am "resetting" my metabolism by just eating my maintainence in a 40%c, 30%p, 30%f macro ratio. In addition I am adding in a 4th day, as described in UD2. On this workout day above, I decided to try out one of the depletion workouts used in UD2. I dropped the weight on all the movements and jacked up the rep range to be between 15-20 and 5 sets total. Ridiculous! I'm actually still sore right now. Great pumps and definitly taxing! I'll do this on Thursday too just to find the right weights I need to use but I will begin the actual UD2 diet and training this Saturday. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thursday Mar 4th- Lower*

Back squats - 140X16, 140X14, 140X10, 140X8
Deadlifts - 130X19, 130X18, 130X15, 130X10
Bent rows - 80X17, 80X17, 80X14, 80X15, 80X12
Seated rows - 100X21, 100X19, 100X18, 100X18, 100X16
Standing Curls 35X22, 35X20, 35X18, 35X15, 35X11 

*Dietary details*
Calories were 2200 all week
Macros were 40%c 30%p 30%f
Weight 165lbs


*Summary*
This was again just a pre-depletion workout prior to starting UD2. I was mainly doing trials to find weights that allowed me to get into the 15-20 rep range. Calories all this past week until Friday were 2200 to reset the metabolism as described in the UD2 manual. Doing the squats was a little... umm... unpleasant.. but I think it'll be managable. I was expecting it to be a little easier this week because of the increase in carbs and I was right! Next entry, UD2 begins!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 7, 2010)

*Week 10 Mar6-Mar12 (weeks now begin on Saturday)*

*Week 1 of UD2 Diet*

*Saturday Mar 6th - Upper body Depletion 1*

Flat press - 115X17, 115X17, 115X12, 115X9, 115X9
Incline Press - 75X17, 75X15, 75X15, 75X12, 75X12
Bent Rows - 90X20, 90X17, 90X14, 90X13, 90X11
Seated Rows - 95X17, 95X16, 95X16, 95X13, 95X13
Hang cleans - 60X15, 60X14, 60X11, 60X11, 60X8
Arnies - 15X18, 15X15, 15X13, 15X11, 15X11

*Sunday Mar 7th - Lower body Depletion 2*

Back squats - 140X18, 140X18, 140X15, 140X12, 140X9
Leg Ext. - 90X17, 90X17, 90X15, 90X15, 90X12
Deadlifts - 130X18, 130X16, 130X16, 130X12, 130X12
Leg Curls - 70X18, 70X16, 70X12, 70X12, 70X12
Skulls - 50X18, 50X18, 50X15, 50X12, 50X12
Standing curls - 40X20, 40X18, 40X14, 40X13, 40X13

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1350 these two days
Macros were 19%c 60%p 21%f
Weight 164lbs

*Summary*
The upper training on Saturday was pretty good. I had some strength and go through it with my sanity. Not as fortunate with todays lower session. I shit you not, the squats was the most miserable experience I call recall!
By the time I finished with the leg extensions my quads were fried. My knee's kept collapsing under me while tring to carry around plates for all the other exercises. I am 7 days away from doing this session again and already dreading it! Tomorrow is a rest day, again with low carbs. I'm expecting to be pretty sore tomorrow but I already knew it was gonna suck! Diet is no problem and I expect after a couple cycles, I will get used to this shit too but for anyone who wants to know it sucks so far! But in a good way.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

So, UD 2.0 calls for lower weight and higher reps? That's almost the complete opposite of what I'm doing.....Great! Now I have to read THAT book as well! 

Does UD 2.0 utilize the same "ranked by category" approach that RFL uses? (cat 1=leanest, cat 2=more fat, cat3=most fat) I'm wondering why a guy of 165lbs. is dieting. 

Either way, the workouts definately look taxing......good luck widdat, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, UD 2.0 calls for lower weight and higher reps? That's almost the complete opposite of what I'm doing.....Great! Now I have to read THAT book as well!
> 
> Does UD 2.0 utilize the same "ranked by category" approach that RFL uses? (cat 1=leanest, cat 2=more fat, cat3=most fat) I'm wondering why a guy of 165lbs. is dieting.
> 
> Either way, the workouts definately look taxing......good luck widdat, lol.


 
Hey man.. yeah, the first two days are "depletion" workouts. Meant to sap all the glycogen from your muscles. It's not the most fun thing to do on back to back days but better than a sharp stick in the eye. 
There was no catorgorizing that I saw, aside from him saying not to do this diet if you're not below 15% bf already. I'm not but if anything will get me there it's this! LOL Actually, I think I'm in the ballpark. So we'll see. 
I'm on Day4 now and already on the carbup part. I'll post up the details in a little bit. First, I have to post a thread about the funniest thing that just happened to me this afternoon at the pet store with my kid! I'm not even joking, it was quite a scene!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey man.. yeah, the first two days are "depletion" workouts. Meant to sap all the glycogen from your muscles. It's not the most fun thing to do on back to back days but better than a sharp stick in the eye.
> There was no catorgorizing that I saw, aside from him saying not to do this diet if you're not below 15% bf already. I'm not but if anything will get me there it's this! LOL Actually, I think I'm in the ballpark. So we'll see.
> I'm on Day4 now and already on the carbup part. I'll post up the details in a little bit. First, I have to post a thread about the funniest thing that just happened to me this afternoon at the pet store with my kid! I'm not even joking, it was quite a scene!



I saw it...funny stuff!

Have you browsed Lyle's site? Not a lot of Southern hospitality over there, but the info is good if you read around a bit.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Have you browsed Lyle's site? Not a lot of Southern hospitality over there, but the info is good if you read around a bit.


 
Yeah, I joined up and posted a question. You're right. They're not exactly the IronMag bunch but the info is there if you dig. I posted a question about modifing the diet for an AM workout but didn't get any quality answers. The whole thing is geared for PM training.
KY from this forum is actually over there too. He gave me the info I needed.. but on IM. lol
I have to tell you brutha, I felt your pain. The last three days I was only getting 1350 calories and I was in hell. I was doing a low carb previous to starting UD2 but my protien and fat were higher. A total of 1700ish calories. Those 400 less calories really mess you up! 
Anyway, I scarfed down 8 ounces of pasta, two bagels and turkey sandwich a glass of milk and some whey. I'm all smiles now!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, I joined up and posted a question. You're right. They're not exactly the IronMag bunch but the info is there if you dig. I posted a question about modifing the diet for an AM workout but didn't get any quality answers. The whole thing is geared for PM training.
> KY from this forum is actually over there too. He gave me the info I needed.. but on IM. lol
> I have to tell you brutha, I felt your pain. The last three days I was only getting 1350 calories and I was in hell. I was doing a low carb previous to starting UD2 but my protien and fat were higher. A total of 1700ish calories. Those 400 less calories really mess you up!
> *Anyway, I scarfed down 8 ounces of pasta, two bagels and turkey sandwich a glass of milk and some whey. I'm all smiles now*!



You *suck*...on a level I cannot express in words. lol. I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to eat tuna, and you're eating bagels......

Honestly, hunger is really not an issue with me when my carbs (and fat) are this low. Now, if I were to ingest some carbs, Oh yeah, I'd be ready to binge. On the other hand, I'd hate to throw it all away for a PB&J, y'know?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You *suck*...on a level I cannot express in words.


 


I think tomorrow I'll have some cocoa puffs for breakfast and pizza for lunch!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I think tomorrow I'll have some cocoa puffs for breakfast and pizza for lunch!



Asshole.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 9, 2010)

*Week 1 of UD2 Diet*

*Wednesday Mar 8th - Rest*

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1350 today
Macros were 19%c 60%p 21%f
Weight 162.2lbs


*Summary*
I was pretty sore this day. No carbs to help heal me from the back to back depeltion days. I was noticably irritable and had a slight headache. I was told this is expected and I will get used to the low calorie/carb days. 
Went to bed at 9pm this day and slept till 7:30 so I've been pretty wiped out doing this too but it's nearing the good part. Just a half day of low carbs left this week.


*Tuesday Mar 9th - Tension training *

Flat Press - 145X11, 145X9
Incline Press - 95X11, 95X10
Bent Rows - 115X12, 115X12
Seated Rows - 140X11, 140X10
Hang Cleans - 70X11, 70X10
Arnies - 30X10, 30X8
Squats - 185X12, 185X12
Deadlifts - 170X11, 170X10
Skull crushers - 55X12
Standing curls - 55X12

*Dietary details
*Calorie totals not known yet.
Will update tomorrow
Weight 162lbs

*Summary*
Today is Day 4 of my UD2 diet. Day 4 is unusual since half the day is low carb and the other half is carb refeed. Prior to todays training, I consumed about 30 grams of carbs and 20 grams of protein. Must have given me a boost because the training went smooth and strong. I wasn't feeling fatigued or weak at all and I was expecting to. My quads and hams were sore going in but when it came to doing squats, it was almost easy!
I used 85% of my max which was what Lyle recommended but went through those without a pause. I will likely up the weight next week. Just an overall good strong training day. As for body composition, I looked like shit this morning. I looked small and not pumped. but this was expected too. Carbing up will span today and into tomorrow. Total carb grams expected around 1100! 
So far so good. Stay tuned!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind(s) of suppliments are you taking? 

The headache and the soreness are all part of the pleasure of this type of diet. Make sure you're drinking *plenty* of water...this seems to help me with the soreness issueto a degree. 
Although I understand it is all part of the diet's structure, the constant increase/decrease in carbs would drive me nuts. I think I would rather just deplete carbs entirely and be done with it.

You'll level off eventually.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What kind(s) of suppliments are you taking?


 
Well, I've started taking omega3 fish oil, 6 a day and creatine, 5 grams only a couple days a week. During carbup mostly.
I do drink allot of water, close to a gallon. I'm sure it's just a matter of getting used to it, like you said.


----------



## T_man (Mar 10, 2010)

FMJ. Your squat is way higher than your deads. Whats your secret?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking good in here, man!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

T_man said:


> FMJ. Your squat is way higher than your deads. Whats your secret?


 
Well, I think the only secret here is that I started closer to my max weight with squats than I did with deads.
When I first added deads, I was doing them poorly, so I had to use a lighter weight. Eventually, I switched to Romainian deads and thats when I started really upping the weight. You'll notice the weight increases on the squats have slowed down. I'm getting to my upper limits on squats but my deads are steadily catching up. Now, they're only a 10 pound difference while weeks ago it was like 25 pounds.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good in here, man!


 

 Thanks Gaz. Yep. Pluggin along. lol


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright old man....we need updates here.

How's the HRT going? Feel like chasing rabbits through the forest at midnight yet? I have yet to get my levels checked....although I'm in no hurry.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright old man....we need updates here.


 
Alright, alright... I'm coming. Don't rush me.

Okay so just a few remarks here. In my last update I was in a "low carb" induced coma so on the day labeled Wednesday March 8th above... well, that was actually Monday March 8th. I must have been wishing I was further along that I was. Also, Tuesdays Dietary totals are now in...
The way UD2 lays it out, the 4th day of the weekly cycle is broken into a half low carb and the other half a carb load. Techinally, I was supposed to keep carbs low until 3 or 4 pm but since I train in the daytime, I only low carbed till around noon. So here is the dietary breakdown:

*Tuesday AM Low carbs:*
Total calories were 186
Macros were 4%c 67%p 29%f
*Tuesday PM Carb up:*
Total Calories were 2681
Macros were 62%c 22%p 16%f


*Wednesday Mar 10th - Rest*

*Dietary details*
Calories were 2946
Macros were 66%c 9%p 25%f
Weight 163.8lbs

*Summary*
Okay so the totals for the carb up on the PM of Day 4 and all of Day 5 were supposed to be in the area of 1000-1100 grams of carbs, 165 grams protien and as low as possible on fat. My actual totals were 884grams of carbs, 209 grams of protein and 127 grams of fat.
I couldn't believe I didn't eat enough carbs between the shit I ate at Olive garden and all the pasta bread and bagels the night before. But that's okay, I planned to compensate that on Thursday AM. Proteins were higher than I wanted but that's because I initially didn't account for all the protein in the pasta. Fats were way high too. No biggie, Next week I'll know better. I should have it locked down by then.





DaMayor said:


> How's the HRT going?


 
Actually, I haven't decided to begin yet. Dunno if you read my thread on the blood work but I talked to the Dr. And he didn't wanna put me on the Transdermal cream. Instead, he want's to put me on a cycle of injectables. Some Winstrol, HGC and Test C. I'm still thinking about it. Don't know if I wanna go that route, you know?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thursday Mar 11th - Power training 

*Flat Press - 170X5, 170X5, 170X3
Incline press - 120X7, 120X6, 120X6
Bent rows - 150X7, 145X7, 145X7
Pullups - BWX9, BWX8, BWX8
Hang Cleans - 90X6, 90X5, 90X5
Arnold press - 35X6, 35X7, 35X6
Back squats - 235X6, 235X7, 235X6
Deadlifts - 220X7, 220X7, 220X6
Skull Crushers- 70X7, 70X6, 70X5
Chins - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7

*Dietary details
*Calories were 2681
Macros were 62%c 24%p 14%f
Weight 165.4lbs

*Summary*
Definitly was feeling good this day. I woke up and even though my weight on the scale was higher, I noticed a leaner look and feel. I should have mentioned that during the carb up days including this day, I was loading up with creatine. This was the easiest training day by far, aside from the flat bench press, which I had a nagging pain in my right shoulder. I bet I could have pushed out a few more reps but boy that shoulder was hurting so I didn't push it. Easiest of the whole day was the squats. I'm Probably gonna increase 5 lbs on the next power training day. As well as the deads, bent rows... pretty much anything that went past 5 reps I'm gonna increase. Gonna start lightening up on the crbs now and get ready to repeat the week starting on Saturday.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> .....I couldn't believe I didn't eat enough carbs between the shit I ate at Olive garden and all the pasta bread and bagels the night before. But that's okay, I planned to compensate that on Thursday AM. Proteins were higher than I wanted but that's because I initially didn't account for all the protein in the pasta. Fats were way high too. No biggie, Next week I'll know better. I should have it locked down by then.



I believe that's why many go the Cocoa Cocoa Puff route on carb~ups......I don't want to think about cocoa cocoa puffs right now. 




> Actually, I haven't decided to begin yet. Dunno if you read my thread on the blood work but I talked to the Dr. And he didn't wanna put me on the Transdermal cream. Instead, he want's to put me on a cycle of injectables. Some Winstrol, HGC and Test C. I'm still thinking about it. Don't know if I wanna go that route, you know?



Yeah, I can understand your hesitation on that. I understand that HRT has its place, but I'm not sure if the idea of long term "pinning" is all that attractive. (to me, anyway)

Looks like you're pretty much sticking with the diet, though...Good Deal.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

*Friday Mar12 - Rest day*

*Dietary details
*Calories expected to be around 200b0 today
Macros expected to be 33%c 33%p 34%f
Weight 162.3

*Summary*
Today's caloric intake was supposed to be around my maintainence (2700) but I'm cutting the carbs down to make up for losing half the low carbs on Day4. This should even it out a bit and give me maximum fat loss benefits. 
Tomorrow starts depletions workouts and low carbs. Basically back to Day1 of Week2. Next update will be on Monday after two depletion workouts back to back.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2010)

How are you feeling, energy-wise, dude?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> How are you feeling, energy-wise, dude?


 
I only feel spent on the low carb days. Nothing brutal though... nothing like DaMayor must be feeling. I train in the AM so thats to my advantage, my workouts don't suffer.. but I'm usually yawning by 8PM until I get to the second carb up day. 
Well worth it though. I definitly think it's making a difference, even just after week 1.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Week 11 Mar13-Mar19*
*
Week 2 of UD2 Diet*

*Saturday Mar 13th - Upper body Depletion 1*

Flat press - 115X17, 115X15, 115X14, 115X11, 115X9
Incline Press - 75X17, 75X15, 75X15, 75X12, 75X11
Bent Rows - 95X20, 95X17, 95X13, 95X13, 95X12
Lat Pulldowns - 90X17, 90X16, 90X16, 90X14, 90X12
Hang cleans - 60X15, 60X15, 60X12, 60X11, 60X10
Arnies - 15X18, 15X16, 15X12, 15X12, 15X12

*Sunday Mar 14th - Lower body Depletion 2*

Back squats - 140X19, 140X17, 140X16, 140X12, 140X10
Leg Curls - 70X20, 70X18, 70X18, 70X16, 70X16
Leg Ext. - 90X20, 90X18, 90X18, 90X17, 90X15
Deadlifts - 130X17, 130X15, 130X14, 130X13, 130X12
Skulls - 50X20, 50X17, 50X15, 50X13, 50X12
Standing curls - 40X20, 40X17, 40X17, 40X15, 40X12

*Dietary details
*Calories were 1350 on both days
Macros were 19%c 60%p 21%f
Weight 161lbs

*Summary*
Definitly had better depletion workouts this weekend than last weekend. Again, the worst of it were the squats on Sunday. I decided to move leg curls after squats to give my quads a break, then followed it up with extensions, then deads. It was allot less exhausting that way and today, no DOMS. Actually, I still have DOMS from Saturdays upper training. Mostly in the chest and lats but not much in the quads or hams. 
Diets been very consistant and mentally have had no issues. That's not to say I'm not looking forward to carbing up tomorrow, because I cannot wait!! I did have one surprise, which was yesterday morning, I weighed in at 159.6. I can't remember the last time I was under 160. Short lived though, this morning I was 162. Doesn't matter to me, my primary goal is to gain so as long as I lose the bodyfat on UD2, I don't care if the weight doesn't go down. Once I'm at 10-12%, I'm gonna get right on a bulk so the less I lose during this process, the better.
Todays a rest day and low carb so just a few more hours of deprivation and I'll be eating like a horse. Hopefully this week I'll actually eat enough.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

...did...someone mention cocoa puffs?

Hiya FMJ

So....cocoa puffs....


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, those depletion workouts look absolutely hectic! So many damned reps! Good job!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...did...someone mention cocoa puffs?
> 
> Hiya FMJ
> 
> So....cocoa puffs....


 
Hey Burner. Yeah brutha.. cocoa puffs, pizza, ice cream.. anything I can get my hands on during carb ups! LOL! Actually, I do try to be good about carb ups. Even though UD2 does say I can eat pretty much anything on this day, I try to keep it mostly clean. While carbs can be excessive, fats still have to stay as low as possible and really, how much junk can you eat without getting excessive fats, you know? Still, I do have some junk, just for sanity. 




Gazhole said:


> Damn, those depletion workouts look absolutely hectic! So many damned reps! Good job!


 
Thanks Gaz man! I do hate these training days. Honestly. Not the first one so much but the leg day depetion sucks. But it evens out by being a light weight. Still, it's really uncomfortable. But look who I'm talking to.. the guy doing the 20 rep squat routine. I don't have to tell you about uncomfortable!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2010)

I work (ed) in an office with all women. I've eaten more chocolate this past year than in the past 6 years combined.
So, my theroy that women, as magnifcant and amazing as they can be also seem to be the root of all evil....


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I work (ed) in an office with all women. I've eaten more chocolate this past year than in the past 6 years combined.
> So, my theroy that women, as magnifcant and amazing as they can be also seem to be the root of all evil....



Theory?  Dude, that's been a proven scientific fact for centuries.  They're all bitches.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> So, my theroy that women, as magnifcant and amazing as they can be also seem to be the root of all evil....








That's what *he* said.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 16, 2010)

I know that allllll too well!
My wife loves to bake. Chocolate cakes, cookies, pie, anything and everything you cannot eat on a diet.
Her theory is, make everyone around her fat so she looks skinnier.
She is the devil.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright, lazy ass.....Where's the update? 

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, lazy ass.....Where's the update?
> 
> Are we having fun yet?


 

I just finished the last day workout an hour ago. So I'll shower, eat and all that crap and post up the today and Tuesdays sessions.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

*Tuesday Mar 16th - Tension training 

*Flat Press - 145X10, 145X10
Incline Press - 95X12, 95X11
Bent Rows - 120X12, 120X12
Pulldowns- 115X12, 115X11
Hang Cleans - 75X10, 75X8
Arnies - 30X11, 30X9
Squats - 185X12, 185X12
Deadlifts - 170X12, 170X10
Skull crushers - 60X12, 60X8
Standing curls - 60X9, 60X7

*Dietary details*
*
Tuesday AM Low carbs:
*Total calories were 565
Macros were 25%c 55%p 20%f
*Tuesday PM Carb up:
*Total Calories were 2213
Macros were 60%c 16%p 24%f
Weight 161.1

*Wednesday Mar 17th Rest*

*Dietary details*
Total calories were 3391
Macros were 78%c 13%p 9%f
Weight 163.8


*Thursday Mar 18th - Power training 

*Flat Press - 170X5, 160X4, 160X5
Incline press - 125X6, 125X5, 125X4
Bent rows - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Pullups - BWX7, BWX8, BWX6
Mil Press - 90X8, 100X4, 90X4
Arnold press - 35X7, 35X5, 35X6
Back squats - 240X6, 240X6, 240X5
Deadlifts - 225X7, 225X7, 225X7
Skull Crushers- 75X4, 75X4, 75X4
Chins - BWX10, BWX7, BWX6

*Dietary details
*Calories expected to be 2265
Macros expected 53%c 29%p 18%f
Weight this morning 165.4lbs

*Summary
*Both training days went great. Made weight increases on almost all my exercises today. The only issue I'm having now is in my Flat press. I actually had to decrease the weight by 10 pounds today because of the same pain in my shoulder. Very strange because I don't have problems with it on any other moves. I was able to get through the sets at 160 with less iritation in it so I will keep it there until I improve. Swapped out Hang cleans today for Military presses. Just for the hell of it. Squats and deads today again were strong as hell. I went up from last week and I plan to go up again next week. I'm actually closing in on 250 squat. That would be an all time record for me!  I'm not gonna rush it though. Next week I will try 245 and see how I feel but that would be pretty cool! 
I nailed the carb up days this week. I didn't do so well last week but this time I got in all the carbs. Went over slightly in fats and moderately in protein but I'm not too worried about it. Energy has been up, mental focus, mood, everything's been good this week. Not too sure about looking or feeling any leaner but I'm not discouraged by that. I'm certain things are moving along. You know how it is when you look at something all the time, it's hard to see the changes. It's only week two. Patience.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright, first of all, that was waayyyy too wordy. You have to remember that the average member of IM has an attention span that lasts about fifteen seconds per view.
Secondly, hows-about knockin' off some of the positive talk, eh? I mean, I'm _trying_ to have a bad day here. I can't possibly enjoy my bad day with you using terms like "great" and "increases" and "patience".....











Good work, man.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, first of all, that was waayyyy too wordy. You have to remember that the average member of IM has an attention span that lasts about fifteen seconds per view.
> Secondly, hows-about knockin' off some of the positive talk, eh? I mean, I'm _trying_ to have a bad day here. I can't possibly enjoy my bad day with you using terms like "great" and "increases" and "patience".....
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ha haaa haaa! Sorry.. I should have realized the attention span thing.. It reminds me of those...


----------



## FMJ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Week 12 Mar20-Mar26
*
*Week 3 of UD2 Diet*

*Saturday Mar 20th - Upper body Depletion 1*

Flat press - 115X20, 115X17, 115X14, 115X14, 115X12
Incline Press - 75X17, 75X16, 75X14, 75X14, 75X14
Bent Rows - 100X20, 100X20, 100X16, 100X12, 100X13
Lat Pulldowns - 90X18, 90X18, 90X16, 90X14, 90X13
Mil Press - 60X19, 60X15, 60X12, 60X11, 60X9
Arnies - 15X15, 15X16, 15X16, 15X14, 15X11

*Sunday Mar 21th - Lower body Depletion 2*

Back squats - 145X19, 145X18, 145X16, 145X13, 145X12
Deadlifts - 130X19, 130X12, 130X12, 130X14, 130X14
Leg Ext. - 90X20, 90X20, 90X20, 90X20, 90X18
Leg Curls - 70X20, 70X15, 70X13, 70X12, 70X10


*Dietary details
*Calories were 1350 on both days
Macros were 19%c 60%p 21%f
Weight 163lbs

*Summary*
Chest routines were good these days. No shoulder pain. Reps increase on both flat and incline pressing. Back was up in both weight and reps. Strong back day. Continued with Military press instead of Hang cleans due to slight back ache. Both tend to irritate my lower back a little but Hang cleans moreso. Squats went up in weight and reps also. Very strong quads lately however that same lower back pain put a damper on my deads and leg curls. Actually, deads started out strong. Did 20 reps on the first set but right after that, my back got very tight. No pain really but a really strong tight pump that inhibited later sets and forced me to go less reps on the leg curls. Still feeling the tightness in my lower back this morning. Diets been on the marks however I'm actually starting to notice more hunger than in the past few weeks. I'm definitly getting leaner, I can see it in my abdominal section. More detail showing up. I wonder if the leaner you get, the hungrier you get too?
Todays a rest day and then onto half day low carbs tomorrow and a carb up in the PM preceeded by a full body tension workout.
Energy still good. Next post tomorrow after that.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

On your chest work, have you considered doing inclines before flats?  Most find you get a more complete workout of the target muscle if you start from a weaker angle (incline for pecs) and work toward a stronger angle (decline or dips).  As a matter of fact, parallel bar dips are just about the best finishing move you can do for pecs for that very reason.  There have even been lifters that did nothing but dips as thier compound pec movements.  

Just a thought.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 22, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> On your chest work, have you considered doing inclines before flats? Most find you get a more complete workout of the target muscle if you start from a weaker angle (incline for pecs) and work toward a stronger angle (decline or dips). As a matter of fact, parallel bar dips are just about the best finishing move you can do for pecs for that very reason. There have even been lifters that did nothing but dips as thier compound pec movements.
> 
> Just a thought.


 
I'll give it a try tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't have bars for dips. I've tried coming up with some ways to do them at my home gym but nothing quite works well. I'll do inclines before flats tomorrow and report back how it worked out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright, you old fart....what's going on? What of the new chest work approach? Stats? Diet? When will you start competing professionally?

Give me something interesting here!....I'm tired of reading my own boring arsed joural.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL... I was hoping to update before you scolded me about it.. 
You're too quick for me.

Okay... Here's how it went...

*Tuesday Mar 23rd - Tension training 

*Incline Press - 100X14, 95X12
Flat Press - 145X9, 145X8
Bent Rows - 125X12, 125X11
Pulldowns- 120X12, 120X10
Mil Press - 80X12, 80X10
Arnies - 30X8, 30X8
Squats - 190X12, 190X12
Deadlifts - 180X12, 180X12
Skull crushers - 65X12, 65X8
Standing curls - 60X12, 60X8

*Dietary details*
*
Tuesday AM Low carbs:
*Total calories were 204
Macros were 4%c 61%p 35%f
*Tuesday PM Carb up:
*Total Calories were 1769
Macros were 64%c 21%p 15%f
Weight 163.3

*Summary:*
Well, I switched up the flat and inclines. It wasn't bad, I was stronger on the incline, I assume because I did it first, so the weight and the reps went up. The flat presses lost reps obviously due to pre-exhausting but I felt less shoulder irritation by doing them this way so I will keep it in this order for a while. Back was strong, weights went up on both moves and went to the rep range limit. Stuck with Military press over Hang cleans again. Went to the limit of the reps so I'll increase on the weight next time again. Legs again kicked ass. Went up in weight on squats and deads and still hit the rep range limit so I'll go up on them next week too! Strength gains have been steady week after week on UD2. Weight on the scale isn't doing much but I still think I'm getting leaner so I'm still happy. 
I cut the carb-up from 1000 grams of carbs back to around 700 grams because I calculated the required carbs on the high side, Now I'm gonna try on the lower side and see if this improves the fat loss.

*Wednesday Mar 24th Rest day

Dietary details*
Total calories were 2269
Macros were 73%c 12%p 15%f
Weight 162.7


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

That's better....and no mention of tuna, chicken or other protein sources.

Refreshing!

I look forward to the opportunity to increase carbs (probably in September or October) so I too can experience strength gains again. This Hunter Gatherer diet I'm on will suck the life outta ya!

Good work, FMJ.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's better....and no mention of tuna, chicken or other protein sources.
> 
> Refreshing!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Yeah,the carbs are quite a luxury while dieting. I'm sapped on the depletion workouts but the tension and power routines are awesome strength days. Honestly though... your strength gains lie in how the hell you can continue doing that diet. I couldn't possibly funtion on that little food. Wouldn't even try.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

*Thursday Mar 25th - Power training 

*Incline press - 130X8, 130X7, 130X6
Flat Press - 150X6, 150X5, 150X5
Bent rows - 165X6, 165X6, 165X6
Pullups - BWX7, BWX6, BWX7
Mil Press - 105X6, 105X5, 105X5
Arnold press - 35X8, 35X7, 35X7
Back squats - 245X6, 245X6, 245X4
Deadlifts - 230X7, 230X6, 230X6
Skull Crushers- 75X6, 75X6, 75X5
Chins - BWX9, BWX6, BWX6

*Dietary details
*Calories were 2065
Macros were 46%c 32%p 22%f
Weight 164.6lbs

*Summary
*Okay, typical situation. All my weights and/or reps increased again. Only exception was flat presses. By switching up the inclines first, I had less strength to do flat presses. I had to decrease the weight by 10 pounds but I'll work back up to that. Back and legs were strong and shoulders are finally starting to show some good gains in strength. No size gains abviously but I bet once my calories are in surplus again, I'll make some good size gains. 
Starting Week 4 of UD2 tomorrow with low carbs and depletion training. So far, I'm satisfied with body fat reductions. Really starting to see lots of detail in abdominal, shoulder and leg areas. 3 weeks down, 3 to go!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

> Thanks man. Yeah,the carbs are quite a luxury while dieting. I'm sapped on the depletion workouts but the tension and power routines are awesome strength days. Honestly though... your strength gains lie in how the hell you can continue doing that diet. I couldn't possibly funtion on that little food. Wouldn't even try.



Honestly, once I made the initial transition (i.e., CRASHED) my main challenge was the limited food(s). Once I got it in my head that food was just fuel (for the short term, anyway) and that I HAD to hit certain numbers, things got better. I think you could handle it.....but I don't think you *need* to based on your goals.



FMJ said:


> [[/U][/B]Okay, typical situation. *All my weights and/or reps increased again.*
> 
> Only exception was flat presses. By switching up the inclines first, I had less strength to do flat presses. I had to decrease the weight by 10 pounds but I'll work back up to that. Back and legs were strong and shoulders are finally starting to show some good gains in strength. No size gains abviously but I bet once my calories are in surplus again, I'll make some good size gains.
> Starting Week 4 of UD2 tomorrow with low carbs and depletion training. So far, I'm satisfied with body fat reductions. Really starting to see lots of detail in abdominal, shoulder and leg areas. 3 weeks down, 3 to go!



Those three weeks will _fly_ by....ya lucky bastard, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 28, 2010)

*Week 13 Mar27-Apr2*

*Week 4 of UD2 Diet*

*Saturday Mar 27th - Upper body Depletion 1*

Incline Press - 80X20, 80X19, 80X15, 80X14, 80X13
Flat press - 115X13, 105X15, 105X15, 105X13, 105X11
Bent Rows - 105X20, 105X17, 105X16, 105X13, 105X13
Lat Pulldowns - 90X18, 90X16, 90X15, 90X15, 90X13
Mil Press - 60X20, 60X18, 60X14, 60X12, 60X11
Lat Raise - 15X20, 15X18, 15X17, 15X15, 15X13

*Sunday Mar 28th - Lower body Depletion 2*

Back squats - 145X20, 145X19, 145X16, 145X13, 145X11
Deadlifts - 130X20, 130X17, 130X16, 130X16, 130X16
Leg Ext. - 95X20, 95X20, 95X20, 95X19, 95X19
Leg Curls - 70X20, 70X20, 70X16, 70X14, 70X14
Skull Crushers - 55X20, 55X20, 55X18, 55X13, 55X12
Curls - 45X20, 45X20, 45X15, 45X12, 45X11

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1350 on both days
Macros were 14%c 68%p 18%f
Weight 162.6lbs

*Summary*
Continued to have that shoulder pain during flat presses, had to again decrease by 10lbs to get to my rep range. Only went up on a couple moves during upper body but went up mostly in reps for back and shoulders. Also, since mil presses and arnies felt somewhat redundant, I switched out the arnies to lat raises. 
Leg day wasn't quite as energenic today. I didn't have any carbs prior to training and it showed. I was pretty wiped by the time I finished squats. Still managed to increase reps on some other moves though. Mental note.. Do NOT train without eating at least some carbs. Felt like quitting a few times during todays routine. Rest tomorrow thank god.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 28, 2010)

FMJ said:


> [ Mental note.. Do NOT train without eating at least some carbs. Felt like quitting a few times during todays routine. Rest tomorrow thank god.



Myehhhhhh....quit being such a girly~man. We don't need no stinkin' carbs! 
This is the norm for me. Thing is, there is always more gas in the tank...you *can* go further than you _think_, although in my case it isn't such a great idea just yet.
Workout looks good, man. 
Are those inclines Dumbbell or machine?


....or two liter bottles, lol!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 28, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Myehhhhhh....quit being such a girly~man. We don't need no stinkin' carbs!
> This is the norm for me. Thing is, there is always more gas in the tank...you *can* go further than you _think_, although in my case it isn't such a great idea just yet.
> Workout looks good, man.
> Are those inclines Dumbbell or machine?
> ...


 
Ha haaa.. Those were chisled dumbbells, of course! 

No, actually, everything in those days were using barbell, except the lat raises, leg ext. and leg curls. Oh and the standing curls were with an EZ bar.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome work man! This level of training volume scares the crap out of me, haha!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome work man! This level of training volume scares the crap out of me, haha!


 
Come on Gaz.. you invented shit like this! 
Honestly, I dread these depletion workouts the most. Thankfully, only two more weeks worth of them to do and then I can take a break and evaluate my results. I pray to the god of skinny punks that I don't have to do another round though! 
Thanks for the kudo's brutha.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 29, 2010)

So you're only going six weeks, eh? 

How have your results been overall? Have you achieved the results you expected?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So you're only going six weeks, eh?
> 
> How have your results been overall? Have you achieved the results you expected?


 
Well, six weeks is the "recommended" time to be on UD2 before taking a couple weeks off at maintainence cals and then, if needed get back on for another 6 weeks. I have to be honest though, so far results have been more than satisfactory. I haven't really lost numbers on the scale mind you but I have lost three inches around the waist. Which I find strange but hey, I definitly see six abs now. Bottom portion still needs to lean out allot but I'm only 50% of the way through so I think by the end of it, I would have made significant progress. 
And really, if the worst of it (at least for me) was doing the depltion workouts, it's not that bad at all.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Come on Gaz.. you invented shit like this!
> Honestly, I dread these depletion workouts the most. Thankfully, only two more weeks worth of them to do and then I can take a break and evaluate my results. I pray to the god of skinny punks that I don't have to do another round though!
> Thanks for the kudo's brutha.



Don't think i've ever done 30 sets in a workout before, ever! Most i've managed on any sort of a program is mid-20s. My body hates reps above 5 and workouts that are above 20 sets, haha 

It looks like you're working hard, and hard work is what gets results on any program - i think you're doing great!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 31, 2010)

*Tuesday Mar 30th - Tension training *

Incline Press - 105X12, 105X12
Flat Press - 135X9, 135X7
Bent Rows - 135X12, 135X12
Pulldowns- 125X12, 125X12
Mil Press - 85X12, 85X12
Lat Raise - 20X12, 20X12
Squats - 195X12, 195X12
Deadlifts - 185X12, 185X12
Skull crushers - 70X8, 70X8
Standing curls - 65X8, 65X8

*Dietary details Carb-up*
Calories were 2804 
Macros were 59%c 21%p 20%f
Weight 164.7lbs

*Summary:*
Strong training day, most lifts increased but should have gone more. Reached the max reps in the range. Even increased by 10 pound on the bent rows and still did the 12 reps. Next week I'll go up 10 pounds in all the lifts I reached 12 reps just to get back in the range. Still had problems with the flat press and am pretty sure it won't get better before it gets worse. I tried with a closer grip which did help but still wasn't pain free. After the workout I tried doing a few sets of decline press to see if it would feel better and it did so from now on, I will sub the flat presses for declines. Had a tough time with the diet this week. Cheated allot and snacked like crazy because I quit the ciggs again. 3 days now and couting. I hope I can stop for good this time! LOL


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

*Thursday Apr 1st - Power training *

Incline press - 135X9, 135X6, 135X6
Decline Press - 135X8, 135X9, 135X7
Bent rows - 170X6, 170X6, 170X5
Pullups - BWX7, BWX7, BWX7
Mil Press - 105X6, 105X4, 105X4
Lat Raise - 25X7, 25X7, 25X7
Back squats - 250X6, 250X6, 250X6 _New Personal Record!_ 
Deadlifts - 240X6, 240X6, 240X6
Skull Crushers- 80X4, 75X5, 75X3
Chins - BWX8, BWX8, BWX7

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1939
Macros were 47%c 33%p 20%f
Weight 167.4lbs

*Summary*
Continued to go up in weight on most moves or reps in others, or both. I removed flat presses for good due to the shoulder issue and replaced it with Declines which worked out great. No discomfort and still pushed a decent weight. The biggest thing this week was my squats. I am officially squating 250 pounds! My highest weight ever! 
Yeah, I know thats not much to you vets but for me, that's a big deal! Nearly 100 pounds more than my bodyweight! Anyway, enough bragging... now onto the shitty part. This week seems to have stalled in my diet. I'm up allot on the scale this week and I don't feel or look much leaner. I did pretty much everything I should have, had a couple cheat days but nothing too crazy. Not like DaMayor shoveling donuts down my throat!  I've decided to add three more cardio days for a total of four 40 minute sessions per week in an effort to lose as much body fat as possible in these last two and a half weeks left on UD2. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

This is still a terrifying amount of volume, nice work!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> This is still a terrifying amount of volume, nice work!


 
Thanks Gaz. I'm not too crazy about the full body workout 3X a week either but so far it's not been too unbearable.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> The biggest thing this week was my squats. I am officially squating 250 pounds! My highest weight ever!



I could do that 6 months ago......whenever I knelt down to tie my shoes!



> ... now onto the shitty part. This week seems to have stalled in my diet. I'm up allot on the scale this week and I don't feel or look much leaner. I did pretty much everything I should have, had a couple cheat days but nothing too crazy. *Not like DaMayor shoveling donuts down my throat*!



 I was half asleep.....and they were in the way....of the peanut butter.



> I've decided to add three more cardio days for a total of four 40 minute sessions per week in an effort to lose as much body fat as possible in these last two and a half weeks left on UD2. Hopefully this will help.



You sure you want to up the cardio? Why not just tighten up the diet.........slack ass.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I was half asleep.....and they were in the way....of the peanut butter.


 
 That was too funny!




DaMayor said:


> You sure you want to up the cardio? Why not just tighten up the diet.........slack ass.


 
Yeah, I could do that too.. oh.. I mean I _WILL_ do that... but Lyle does recommend cardio I think at least three times in the 1 week cycle. I only do it once, 4 hours prior to the tension training. 
I just got done with 45 minutes. I start week 5 tomorrow with these bullshit depletion training days, which I HATE! I'll do another 30 minutes tomorrow and Sunday. If I feel like I'm close to reaching my goals, I will do another week or two after the regular 6. But we'll see.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That was too funny!
> Yeah, I could do that too.. oh.. I mean I _WILL_ do that... but Lyle does recommend cardio I think at least three times in the 1 week cycle. I only do it once, 4 hours prior to the tension training.
> I just got done with 45 minutes. I start week 5 tomorrow with these bullshit depletion training days, which I HATE! I'll do another 30 minutes tomorrow and Sunday. If I feel like I'm close to reaching my goals, I will do another week or two after the regular 6. But we'll see.



Oh yeah.....I've been meaning to read that UD 2.0 book.

I keep assuming that everyone is in *protein purgatory *with me....my bad. Then yes, do what Lyle says. You're doing a great job.
Have you been to his site recently? Is that not the most friendly and exciting place in cyberspace?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh yeah.....I've been meaning to read that UD 2.0 book.
> 
> I keep assuming that everyone is in *protein purgatory *with me....my bad. Then yes, do what Lyle says. You're doing a great job.
> Have you been to his site recently? Is that not the most friendly and exciting place in cyberspace?


 
I hate it there. Do you know, I never got a reply on my question I posted. Bunch of pompass asses. Like they're all better than me. I'm sure they are, but they don't even know that yet!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I hate it there. Do you know, I never got a reply on my question I posted. Bunch of pompass asses. Like they're all better than me. I'm sure they are, but they don't even know that yet!



I responded to a couple of things....there are a couple of nice folks there, but for the most part it is a tough room. I even sent Lyle a PM asking an unrelated question...no response.

My impersonation of Lyle, "Well, had you read the book you would know that...Groundling!"...."It has been discussed here, you moronic inbreeder"......"Um, had you paid attention to the book...what's that? You were distracted by my walking on water? Pfffft....what an intellectual infant."

He's a smart guy, but I don't think I could tolerate him for long...maybe I'm wrong...............NAHHHH.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I responded to a couple of things....there are a couple of nice folks there, but for the most part it is a tough room. I even sent Lyle a PM asking an unrelated question...no response.
> 
> My impersonation of Lyle, "Well, had you read the book you would know that...Groundling!"...."It has been discussed here, you moronic inbreeder"......"Um, had you paid attention to the book...what's that? You were distracted by my walking on water? Pfffft....what an intellectual infant."
> 
> He's a smart guy, but I don't think I could tolerate him for long...maybe I'm wrong...............NAHHHH.


 
Nope, that sounds right on. In fact, I was discussing with KY, a member here and there, regarding moving things around a little because I train in the AM and he told me something to the effect "if I know Lyle, he'd tell you, if you can't do it the way it's outlined, then do another diet."


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I hate it there. Do you know, I never got a reply on my question I posted. Bunch of pompass asses. Like they're all better than me. I'm sure they are, but they don't even know that yet!



I hate places like that. I don't care who you are or what you know, respect should be for everybody. I mean, i don't know a massive amount, but i don't condescend when people don't know what i know.

Fucking hate it when people talk down to me about anything. Its like, okay you know more than me, but my ability to comprehend it isn't in question you ass.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I hate it there. Do you know, I never got a reply on my question I posted. Bunch of pompass asses. Like they're all better than me. *I'm sure they are, but they don't even know that yet!*



Nice.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Thursday Apr 1st - Power training *
> 
> Incline press - 135X9, 135X6, 135X6
> Decline Press - 135X8, 135X9, 135X7
> ...



Impressive pullups! I'm busy struggling to complete my three sets of _negatives._ 

Kudos on the squat PR!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Impressive pullups! I'm busy struggling to complete my three sets of _negatives._


 
Thanks Curt. Yeah, I started on negatives too, did a few everyday until I finally got up enough strength to do regular ones.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 5, 2010)

*Week 14 Apr3-Apr9

Week 5 of UD2 Diet*

*Saturday Apr 3rd- Upper body Depletion 1*

Incline Press - 85X20, 85X20, 85X17, 85X15, 85X12
Decline press - 85X20, 85X18, 85X16, 85X16, 85X16
Bent Rows - 110X20, 110X20, 110X16, 110X11, 110X11
Lat Pulldowns - 90X20, 90X17, 90X15, 90X14, 90X14
Mil Press - 65X20, 65X18, 65X13, 65X12, 65X11
Lat Raise - 15X20, 15X20, 15X20, 15X16, 15X15

*Sunday Apr 4th- Lower body Depletion 2*

Back squats - 150X18, 150X17, 150X13, 150X12, 150X10
Deadlifts - 145X17, 145X16, 145X16, 145X14, 145X12
Leg Ext. - 100X20, 100X20, 100X20, 100X20, 100X20
Leg Curls - 75X20, 75X17, 75X15, 75X14, 75X13
Skull Crushers - 60X20, 60X18, 60X17, 60X12, 60X12
Curls - 50X20, 50X17, 50X14, 50X12, 50X12

*Dietary details*
Calories were about 1260 on both days
Macros were 16%c 67%p 17%f
Weight 166.8lbs

*Summary*
These are my least favorite workouts, as anyone following my log know. I did manage to increase my weights again. Many of them both weight and reps. I know this is probably getting monotanous.. frankly, I don't understand why I can go up every single week either but I just assume that if I can go up, I should. Anyway, I got diet back on track. I mentioned last time I feel plateau'd a little. I'm really down to that last little bit of side and belly fat, weight on the scale hasn't gone down in a couple weeks. I might be getting to a point where I need to take a break from dieting. I don't know for sure. This is week 5 of UD2 and then one more week to go after that. Still haven't decided to stop or add a week. I will see when I get there.
Honestly, I don't feel any different from last week, as far as getting leaner. On a positive note, I did get in 45 minutes of cardio on both Friday and Saturday and Sunday I did 60 minutes! Nice!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> [*Summary*
> These are my least favorite workouts, as anyone following my log know. I did manage to increase my weights again. Many of them both weight and reps. I know this is probably getting monotanous.. frankly, I don't understand why I can go up every single week either but I just assume that if I can go up, I should.



I don't see this as being a problem. Although I'm not familiar with the objective/structure of the UD 2.0 diet. As long as it's in the plan, I say increase whenever it feels do~able without injury or a negative impact on form.



> Anyway, I got diet back on track.



Wait a minute....*back on track*? So, um, how many chcolate bunnies did we have this weekend? 



> I mentioned last time I feel plateau'd a little. *I'm really down to that last little bit of side and belly fat*, weight on the scale hasn't gone down in a couple weeks. I might be getting to a point where I need to take a break from dieting. I don't know for sure. This is week 5 of UD2 and then one more week to go after that. Still haven't decided to stop or add a week. I will see when I get there.



How many weeks does the book call for? I'm thinking that if you are that close, finish out week six and then maybe consider the Stubborn Fat Solution deal. Again, all I can do here is speculate.



> *Honestly, I don't feel any different from last week, as far as getting leaner.* On a positive note, I did get in 45 minutes of cardio on both Friday and Saturday and Sunday I did 60 minutes! Nice!



Okay, THIS ONE I can handle. Firstly, this is a completely NORMAL phenomenon. I too have had days when I felt that no change had taken place. This Sunday, I felt HUGE..MAMMOTH...LARDO.... then I realized that I was wearing pants I haven't worn in three years, and yet I still couldn't get my shoulders into a shirt my wife bought me. (both good things) My money says that this is partly due to flux in hydration, where you are as far as recovery between workouts...*all sorts of little odd things in varying combinations*. Since you're getting closer to your goal, the pattern(s) of these odd things may get even crazier. *I wouldn't sweat it*. 

Just stop sneaking in the Cadbury's and keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Wait a minute....*back on track*? So, um, how many chcolate bunnies did we have this weekend?


 
Oh, I guess I left out that Easter dinner at Chili's?  I was good as far as the meal but they have this chocolate cake, with hot chocolate sauce inside it topped off with vanilla ice cream. I ate half that badboy with my son. It was not a pretty scene man! 



DaMayor said:


> How many weeks does the book call for? I'm thinking that if you are that close, finish out week six and then maybe consider the Stubborn Fat Solution deal. Again, all I can do here is speculate.


 
Book calls for 6 weeks on, one or two weeks off before repeating another 6 weeks. I'm thinking after doing UD2, I will go on a standard 500 cal deficit. Yes, it'll be slow but I think by the time I finish this cycle of UD2, I will be at or below 12% bf. Which is still really good because I was certainly above 15% before starting. I had two abs, and a hint of two below that. Now, I have 6 abs with just the last two being a little "fuzzy"
Not too shabby. This Lyle McD certainly knows a thing or two.






DaMayor said:


> Okay, THIS ONE I can handle. Firstly, this is a completely NORMAL phenomenon. I too have had days when I felt that no change had taken place. This Sunday, I felt HUGE..MAMMOTH...LARDO.... then I realized that I was wearing pants I haven't worn in three years, and yet I still couldn't get my shoulders into a shirt my wife bought me. (both good things) My money says that this is partly due to flux in hydration, where you are as far as recovery between workouts...*all sorts of little odd things in varying combinations*. Since you're getting closer to your goal, the pattern(s) of these odd things may get even crazier. *I wouldn't sweat it*.
> 
> Just stop sneaking in the Cadbury's and keep your eye on the prize.


 
I have to agree.. this has got to be a water retention thing... because my weight these last two weeks has been going up to 168, then down to 165, then up again to 167 then down to 164.. it's all over the place. Today, I had a tough time taking off my wedding band prior to training which hasn't happened in a long ass time! That kind of weight swings has got to be water, right?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh, I guess I left out that Easter dinner at Chili's?  I was good as far as the meal but they have this chocolate cake, with hot chocolate sauce inside it topped off with vanilla ice cream. I ate half that badboy with my son. *It was not a pretty scene man! *












> Book calls for 6 weeks on, one or two weeks off before repeating another 6 weeks. I'm thinking after doing UD2, I will go on a standard 500 cal deficit. Yes, it'll be slow but I think by the time I finish this cycle of UD2, I will be at or below 12% bf. Which is still really good because I was certainly above 15% before starting. I had two abs, and a hint of two below that. Now, I have 6 abs with just the last two being a little "fuzzy"Not too shabby. *This Lyle McD certainly knows a thing or two*.



Please do not let him know this....he might get a big ego or something. 




> I have to agree.. this has got to be a water retention thing... because my weight these last two weeks has been going up to 168, then down to 165, then up again to 167 then down to 164.. it's all over the place. Today, I had a tough time taking off my wedding band prior to training which hasn't happened in a long ass time! That kind of weight swings has got to be water, right?



I had the same problem Sunday. Saturday night my ring was falling off, Sunday morning it was stuck solid. Just sodium intake and water retention..no biggie.

I think you've done well with this diet. Seems to be more of a carb~teaser diet (one of the benefits of my boring, yet consistant diet, lol) but effective.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, That pic basically was me at Chili's just with brown hair! 

Okay, I was supposed to do my Power training this morning but things got a little delayed so I will do it tonight instead. No big. I don't want to miss any workouts when I'm so close to finishing the cycle of UD2 so I will be sure to get it in tonight. For now, I'll post up Tuesdays tension training.

*Tuesday Apr 6th- Tension training 

*Incline Press - 115X12, 115X12
Decline Press - 115X12, 115X12
Bent Rows - 145X10, 145X10
Pulldowns- 135X12, 135X11
Mil Press - 95X12, 95X8
Lat Raise - 25X10, 25X10
Squats - 205X12, 205X10
Deadlifts - 195X12, 195X12
Rope pushdowns - 40X12, 50X10
Standing curls - 65X10, 65X8

*Dietary details Carb-up*
Calories were 3033 
Macros were 66%c 22%p 12%f
Weight 168.7lbs

*Summary:*
Awesome day. Last tension day, I nearly maxed out all my reps ranges so this time, I jacked nearly all my weights up 10 pounds. Typically, I increase by 5 but I have been hitting th mark for a few weeks in a row so I figured I would go for the gold. Even with the double increase, I hit 12 reps on many of the moves. Strength has been there big time! I was squating 205 for 12 and then another 10 reps. Most of these moves only have 60-90 second rests so it was a good day all in all. I switched up my skull crushers this week with some rope pulldowns. I was getting good pumps and DOMS in my tri's but the last two sessions just haven't been doing it for me. I've had skulls in the routine for the last 2 months so I thought I would change it up. Sure enough, I got the DOMS back after the pulldows so I will keep them in for a few weeks now.
I'll post up tonights workout later or manana.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, That pic basically was me at Chili's just with brown hair!



Please tell me you were wearing a shirt....redneck.



> *Dietary details Carb-up*
> Calories were 3033
> Macros were 66%c 22%p 12%f
> Weight 168.7lbs



If I were to consume 3033 calories @ 66% carbs in a day, I think I might, well.......die.



> *Summary:*
> Awesome day. Last tension day, I nearly maxed out all my reps ranges so this time, I jacked nearly all my weights up 10 pounds. .



So, any thoughts on what comes next?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Please tell me you were wearing a shirt....redneck.


 
A shirt??? Oh DaMayor.. you and your fancy made-up words! 




DaMayor said:


> So, any thoughts on what comes next?


 
Yeah, I guess jack all the weights up again next week.
Is that what you meant?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> A shirt??? Oh DaMayor.. you and your fancy made-up words!


 
I'll lay off of the consten...consanen.....consone..n...t....constinnants.



> Yeah, I guess jack all the weights up again next week.
> Is that what you meant?



I meant more _long term_.....Speaking of which, what the hell was your goal to begin with?

Let's see, I wanted to get *un-fat*, Albob wanted to do something..not necessarily a diet, but maintaining something...dancing pigs maybe? And you? I have no idea whether you were skinny, fat, or indifferent. I'm thinking the *ugly* thing is a sure bet, but the rest? Myehhhh, who knows?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Let's see, I wanted to get un-fat, Albob wanted to do something..not necessarily a diet, but maintaining something...dancing pigs maybe? And you? I have no idea whether you were skinny, fat, or indifferent. *I'm thinking the ugly thing is a sure bet*, but the rest? Myehhhh, who knows?


 
Ha ha haaaa... what a complete jackass! 
Actually, if you wanna really laugh, my goal was to bulk. 
But after reading up a bit, I learned that being around 18% bf would just make me fatter if I bulked so I set out to rapidly lose some bf percentages. 10-12% was my target. All so i can go ahead, do a bulk run, get back up to 15%bf and then cut again. Then lather, rinse and repeat.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ha ha haaaa... what a complete jackass!
> Actually, if you wanna really laugh, my goal was to bulk.
> But after reading up a bit, I learned that being around 18% bf would just make me fatter if I bulked so I set out to rapidly lose some bf percentages. 10-12% was my target. All so i can go ahead, do a bulk run, get back up to 15%bf and then cut again. Then lather, rinse and repeat.



Bulking at 18%? Yeah, that would be pretty risky....You might blob out at 180lbs. or something......have I mentioned that skinny people suck?

Honestly, I think it all depends on your genetic ability to create lean mass.  I know it gets a little tougher with age, but if you're not a hard gainer and have a handle on diet....myehh, 18% doesn't seem absolutely terrible. But I get your point. You're right, 10~12% would stack the deck in your favor. As for myself, I am curious to see what 18% will look like. I think if I'm fairly close to my 'goal' at 16~18% after another few months, I might be willing to do an ultra-clean bulk in the fall. We'll see.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thursday Apr 8th - Power training 

*Incline press - 145X6, 145X6, 145X5
Decline Press - 145X8, 145X7, 145X7
Bent rows - 175X6, 175X5, 175X5
Pullups - BWX6, BWX7, BWX6
Mil Press - 105X7, 105X6, 105X5
Lat Raise - 25X7, 25X7, 25X6
Back squats - 255X6, 255X5, 255X5 _New Personal Record again!_ 
Deadlifts - 245X6, 245X6, 245X6
Rope pushdowns- 55X7, 55X6, 55X5
Chins - BWX9, BWX8, BWX7

*Dietary details*
Calories were 2062
Macros were 42%c 39%p 19%f
Weight 170lbs

*Summary*
Holy smokes! I weighted in at 170 pounds this morning! Don't know where it came from, but it wasn't fat. Thats for sure. I'm definitly leaner than I was 5 weeks ago when I started. Anyway, this ends week 5. I've increased on the incline and declines again, Bent rows, Squats and deadlifts as well, the two latter are on all new highs again! 
Very exciting stuff man! 255 squat? I'm gonna start wearing shirts with a big S on the front! No DaMayor... not for Studebaker!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Week 15 Apr10-Apr16

Week 6 of UD2 Diet

Saturday Apr 10th - Upper body Depletion 1*

Incline Press - 90X20, 90X20, 90X17, 90X14, 90X14
Decline press - 90X20, 90X16, 90X16, 90X15, 90X14
Bent Rows - 115X20, 115X19, 115X16, 115X14, 115X12
Lat Pulldowns - 90X20, 90X17, 90X16, 90X15, 90X13
Mil Press - 65X20, 65X20, 65X16, 65X14, 65X12
Lat Raise - 20X15, 20X17, 20X14, 20X12, 20X11

*Dietary details*
Calories expected to be 1355
Macros expected to be 16%c 67%p 17%f
Weight 168.8lbs

*Summary*
So begins the final week of 1 complete cycle of UD2. 6 weeks total per cycle. I think it is an excellent program. I started doing it with a little more bodyfat than what they recommend so I will probably need another cycle but I am still really happy with my results so far. In any event, today was the first day of the week and that means a depletion workout. The suckiest suck I ever sucked! 
Did increase weights again on 4 out of the 6 movements. Felt good. Felt strong. The upper depltion is a cake walk though compared to the lower which is tomorrow. Make note of my chipperness right now, all will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thanks Curt. Yeah, I started on negatives too, did a few everyday *until I finally got up enough strength to do regular ones.*



Negatives helped me do regular ones in the past. Still waiting on that to take place again!



FMJ said:


> (snip)
> On a positive note, I did get in 45 minutes of cardio on both Friday and Saturday and Sunday I did 60 minutes! Nice!



What do you do during cardio?



think
listen to music
post to message boards
watch tv
zone out
other
I'm a big fan of surfing the message boards and/or Facebook courtesy of a BlackBerry. More than once I've posted my workout to my training journal directly from the treadmill.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 11, 2010)

I listen to Iron Maiden!  
It's awesome too... I use a stationary bike for cardio and I usually try to keep up with the tempo. If you even listened to Maiden, you know how they change tempo often in thier songs so it works out great.. a few minutes of moderate, some slow... then all hell breaks loose, I'm up to 140 on the heart rate! Ha haa haaa!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

^haHA  I never thought of that. Varying tempo of the music to match your varying intensity in your cardio.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sunday Apr 11th- Lower body Depletion 2

*Back squats - 150X20, 150X18, 150X15, 150X11, 150X10
Deadlifts - 145X19, 145X16, 145X16, 145X13, 145X13
Leg Ext. - 105X20, 105X20, 105X20, 105X20, 105X18
Leg Curls - 75X20, 75X20, 75X20, 75X17, 75X15
Pushdowns - 30X20, 30X18, 30X14, 30X14, 30X12
Curls - 50X20, 50X16, 50X14, 50X13, 50X13

*Dietary details*
Calories were 1360
Macros were 16%c 65%p 19%f
Weight 169.3lbs

*Summary*
Pretty good workout but not many increases. Squats and deads stayed at the same weight as last week but reps slightly increased. Got that back pump again which put a damper on my leg curls but not a bog deal. Always prefer getting all the deadlifts in before I'll worry about leg curls. 
Diet was right in line with goals. Scale still in the upper 160's. Weight lose has stalled out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a lotta reps!  Great job!

How long did that take?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

*Tuesday Apr 13th- Tension training 

*Incline Press - 120X12, 120X12
Decline Press - 120X12, 120X12
Bent Rows - 145X12, 145X11
Pulldowns- 140X11, 140X10
Mil Press - 100X11, 100X9
Lat Raise - 25X12, 25X10
Squats - 205X12, 205X12
Deadlifts - 200X12, 200X12
Rope pushdowns - 45X11, 45X9
Standing curls - 65X12, 65X9

*Dietary details Carb-up*
Calories were 3107 
Macros were 67%c 20%p 13%f
Weight 169.7lbs

*Summary:*
Not a bad day. Went up on a few moves. Inclines and declines felt strong today, as did squats and shoulders. The end is in sight for UD2 and I'm looking forward to it. I'm already planning to eat like a horse come saturday! Carb up was good, kept to mostly clean foods. Except some swirl Trix cereal before bed! I couldn't help it... It's been calling to me ever since Marcus put Lucky charms in his sig! 
Anyway, Managed to get in 45 minutes of cardio on the last two days. 45 minutes again tomorrow and then the last training day of UD2! Psyched!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's a lotta reps! Great job!
> 
> How long did that take?


 
Hey DOMS! Welcome to my journal man! 
Yeah, the UD2 depletion workouts always suck. I hate them. 
The take about 90 minutes. I try to keep rests down to about 90-120 seconds. The first depletion isn't really that bad.. it's the second one.. with the squats and deads... freggin kills me!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> [*Summary*
> Pretty good workout but not many increases.



Well, you've been increasing weight regularly for weeks...I would expect a slight pause in that area eventually....no big deal.



> Diet was right in line with goals.



Myehhhhh, quit yer braggin' already, Cadbury.



> Scale still in the upper 160's. *Weight loss has stalled out*.



So, apparently we are on the same schedule this week?

I wouldn't sweat that either.....how many weeks do you have to go now?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, you've been increasing weight regularly for weeks...I would expect a slight pause in that area eventually....no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is it brutha! Last week. Actually, tomorrow is the last day of the 6 week cycle!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey DOMS! Welcome to my journal man!
> Yeah, the UD2 depletion workouts always suck. I hate them.
> The take about 90 minutes. I try to keep rests down to about 90-120 seconds. The first depletion isn't really that bad.. it's the second one.. with the squats and deads... freggin kills me!



So...what you're saying that walking down stairs and sitting down on a toilet are now challenging?  

That workout, in a wear-you-down sense, is almost the exact opposite of the HIT workouts I did many moons ago.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> This is it brutha! Last week. Actually, tomorrow is the last day of the 6 week cycle!



Cool. Then off to bulk land? Jazzercise courses? Going thong shopping?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm already planning to eat like a horse come saturday!



I <3 my cheat meals.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So...what you're saying that walking down stairs and sitting down on a toilet are now challenging?


 
Exactly!! I love how the knees buckle each time you go down the next step on the stairs! 





DaMayor said:


> Cool. Then off to bulk land? Jazzercise courses? Going thong shopping?


 
Yes sir-rie!  I'm actually gonna start at maintainence calories. 2700-ish then kick it to 3200 the week after. I don't have to go thong shopping either... I already own one of every color! 





Curt James said:


> I <3 my cheat meals.


 
Same here bro. Actually, I love ANYTHING over 1500 calories!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Same here bro. Actually, I love ANYTHING over 1500 calories!



over 1500 calories..pfffft.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> over 1500 calories..pfffft.


 
Fret not my friend.. Your refeeds will soon be here and you too will experience shangra la!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Fret not my friend.. Your refeeds will soon be here and you too will experience shangra la!



I don't know....I'm thinking it will be a while yet. Still got plenty of blubber to lose.....And my Guru and Mentor Built has abandoned me.....and Lyle McDickhead was a smart ass today....(go figure, eh?) What tha? Have I been Black Balled or what? Maybe it's a curse? I want my Mojo back, damn it!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> and Lyle McDickhead was a smart ass today....(go figure, eh?)


 
No way.. .what did Lyle say? Oh now I have to go look! LOL!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No way.. .what did Lyle say? Oh now I have to go look! LOL!



He said, "I am a little sawed off pecker head with a big attitude problem. Please find my location and beat the smart ass out of me."


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He said, "I am a little sawed off pecker head with a big attitude problem. Please find my location and beat the smart ass out of me."


 
I did see the thread where you told him not to yell at you!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I did see the thread where you told him not to yell at you!



Hey, I thought it was a pretty simple question....and he's lucky I didn't lose it. This is still a possible option, and besides, I've never been banned before....might be fun, eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, I love ANYTHING over 1500 calories!



That's per meal, right?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey, I thought it was a pretty simple question....and he's lucky I didn't lose it. This is still a possible option, and besides, I've never been banned before....might be fun, eh?


 
I agree. He was being a dick. "Benefit for What?" Idiot.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> That's per meal, right?


 
LOL. Yep! Screw it.. what could it hurt, right? 1500 calories per meal, 5 meals a day. Now THAT's a bulk!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> LOL. Yep! Screw it.. what could it hurt, right? 1500 calories per meal, 5 meals a day. Now THAT's a bulk!



Man, what a HOG.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2010)

So, are you going to start a new journal describing all of the CRAP you intend to eat in the near future? If so, I want details...details I say! And lots of pictures.....


----------



## FMJ (Apr 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, are you going to start a new journal describing all of the CRAP you intend to eat in the near future? If so, I want details...details I say! And lots of pictures.....


 
Ha haaa! 
Nah.. I'll keep it all in this journal because I definitly intend on doing another cycle of UD2. I'll bulk until I go to a "four pack". Then I'll cut down to a six again. But you can be sure I will keep you apprised of all the goodies I'll be consuming, my friend!

To close up though, I need to formally end my first UD2 cycle by posting my last workout from Thursday. I would have last night but I was too busy eating at Longhorn Steakhouse. 
I also need to get my new routine together. I'm getting ready to go down and get started now. I'll likely do something half-assed until I can come up with something official But half assed is better than sitting on mine, so here I go!
Will post up today. in closing, I should mention to Marcus... 
Get the Steak and rock lobster next time you're at Longhorn. It was awesome!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'll bulk until I go to a "four pack". Then I'll cut down to a six again.



You can se wha? Prodigious Bastard! There will be no bragging about ab visibility here.. 

Note: I can see a vague vertical line on either side of what I assume to be my abs, lol. Twenty to go, baby! Okay.....Twenty-something to go, baby!





> I should mention to Marcus...
> Get the Steak and rock lobster next time you're at Longhorn. It was awesome!



That looks like an excellent free meal....I may have to indulge.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

This journal makes me hungry


----------



## FMJ (Apr 17, 2010)

*Thursday Apr 15th - Power training 

*Incline press - 155X6, 155X5, 155X5
Decline Press - 155X6, 155X6, 155X6
Bent rows - 190X5, 190X5, 190X5
Pullups - BWX9, BWX8, BWX7
Mil Press - 110X6, 110X6, 110X4
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Back squats - 255X6, 255X6, 255X6 
Deadlifts - 255X6, 255X6, 255X6
Rope pushdowns- 60X6, 60X6, 60X5
Chins - BWX7, BWX7, BWX6

*Dietary details*
Calories were 2262
Macros were 40%c 40%p 20%f
Weight 171lbs

*Summary*
I decided to get push my weights up enough to get into the middle of my rep ranges. I wanted to target in around 4-5 reps. Despite adding on 10 pounds to my benching, I still hit 6 on the inclines and 6 on all three sets of the declines. On Bent Rows I added 15 pounds and still hit the 5 reps on all three sets! Nice! I only added 5 onto mil presses but should have also added 10. I kept squats where they were.. I didn't think I was ready to go up but I hit the 6th rep on all three sets here too so next time I go heavy I will add to it. I kept the weight the same when I went to deads though, which was a 10 pound increase and I hit all three sets there too. I'm just a powerhouse lately! LOL!  I wish I could take the credit, but I'm certain it's the TRT. Still, I'll take it! 
This concludes the 6 weeks of my UD2 cycle. I would feel comfortable estimating my bodyfat at about 12% now. I have a visable 6 pack. Not a lean 6 pack however but they're all accounted for. 
I would call this cycle a success since I believe I started at about 18% bf.
I definitly plan to do another run but I'm looking to add some weight now. So please stay tuned for some gluttonous consumtion of anything that comes into my sight!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> This journal makes me hungry


 
LOL..
You ain't seen nothin yet my man!
Now that I'm done with this cutting cycle I'm gonna completely clean out the fridge and cupboard!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 17, 2010)

*Week 16 Apr17-Apr23*

*Saturday Apr 17th - Upper body *
Incline DB Press - 35X20, 35X16, 35X15
Flat Flys- 20X20, 20X20, 20X20
Cable Crossover - 20X20, 20X15, 20X14 
Bent Rows - 115X20, 115X17, 115X14
Rope Pulldowns - 90X17, 90X15, 90X16
Shrugs - 115X20, 115X20, 115X20
Arnies - 25X20, 25X16, 25X13
Bent Raise - 10X20, 10X20, 10X20

*Dietary details*
Calories expected to be 3200
Macros expected to be 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weight 172.8lbs

*Summary*
Well, as you can see, I didn't really have a plan going into today. I wanted to do some high rep stuff but focus on some of the moves that I hadn't been doing. I still plan to keep Saturday and Sundays similar to my depletion workouts while on UD2 however, I'm not trying to deplete, so I'm not doing 5 sets. I will keep it split into upper on Sat and Lower on Sun. But I am doing some different exercises than I'll be doing on the other two days later in the week. Those will remain heavy compound moves but these two days will be used for doing some moves with "Fine Tuning" mixed in. For example the flat flys and crossovers and bent raises for read delts. I've also added in some shrugs, and the rope pulldowns for some really close grip lat work. 
Maybe you guys can suggest some other stuff to throw in or possibly suggest a better approach. Remember though, this will be mostly high rep, moderate weight designed to hit those slow twitch fibers.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 20, 2010)

*Sunday Apr 18th- Lower body*

Back squats - 150X20, 150X18, 150X16
Deadlifts - 95X17, 95X15, 95X10
Leg Ext. - 115X18, 115X17, 115X14
Leg Curls - 85X18, 85X18, 85X16
Pushdowns - 30X20, 35X20, 35X18
Curls - 50X20, 50X17, 50X15

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3194
Macros were 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weight 173.1lbs

*Summary*
This was a shitty day. I didn't really increase on the big compound moves. I started with squats and immediately after doing them, my lower back did that "tightening up" thing again. It wasn't like a pulled back or pain, it's like a hugh muscle pump. As a result I had to drop my deadlifts off by 50 pounds just to get through the set. Also bothed me a little during leg curls but I did manage to go up on those and leg extensions too. Other than that, nothing special here. I got the scale moving up which is nice, I'm sure it's allot of water due to the huge influx of carbs over the last few days but I don't care. 173 is 173.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 20, 2010)

*Tuesday Apr 20th- Tension training 

*Incline Press - 125X12, 125X12
Decline Press - 125X12, 125X12
Bent Rows - 150X11, 150X10
Pulldowns- 140X12, 140X11
Mil Press - 100X12, 100X10
Lat Raise - 25X12, 25X12
Squats - 210X12, 210X12
Deadlifts - 205X12, 205X10
Rope pushdowns - 45X12, 55X12
Standing curls - 65X12, 65X10

*Dietary details Carb-up*
Calories target is 3200
Macros target is 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weight 174.2lbs

*Summary:*
Today was a much better workout. I increased in allot of the weights and what I didn't increase, I went up in reps. Squats were very strong today and I didn't get that stiff back like I did on Sunday. I did get it again on the deads though which is why I only pushed out 10 reps on the last set, however I did go up another 5 pounds so that's cool. 
After this I went to the dentist. I didn't mind the needles and drilling so much.. but the assistant is such a hottie, I hope she didn't see the massive wood I was sportin! 
Anyway, rest day tomorrow and then onto power training. I think the in between days I will do some light cardio just go keep blood in those fat deposits.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2010)

So you've gained, what, six pounds? Now, is that a good "look at my new muscle!" six pounds?.... or a "Holy crap! I have DaMayor's abs!" (okay, okay...AB) six pounds?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 21, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So you've gained, what, six pounds? Now, is that a good "look at my new muscle!" six pounds?.... or a "Holy crap! I have DaMayor's abs!" (okay, okay...AB) six pounds?


 
LOL.. A daMayor ab? So more like a keg than a 6 pack?


Sorry.. I couldn't resist!
Umm.. to be honest, the verdict's still out on the quality of the weight gain. I did gain about 1/2 inch around the biceps and my lats seem/feel bigger. My legs definitly grew, I can tell because I wear primarily jeans but this has been going since week 3 of UD2. Matter of fact, the last measurement I took was back in February. But hey, a half inch on my biceps in 6 weeks doesn't sound too bad to me. 
I'm still pretty sure the majority of the weight is water though. I went from getting 50-100grams of carbs to 310-360 grams all within the last week. Why else would I see such a sudden increase in weight gain.
We'll see in a few more weeks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> LOL.. A daMayor ab? So more like a keg than a 6 pack?
> 
> 
> *Why bother with the other five when the one I have is so well developed?*
> ...



Yeah, I forgot about the carb increase. I've learned not to worry about the water (non) issue....to easy to tweak either way. I'm thinking you're making some good gains...just takes a little longer for you old guys, that's all.

I'm going to buy some pants tonight....all of mine are falling off.....seriously. If I keep this up, I could just ditch the belt and be style-in' like a thug, Yo Yo Homie Cheese...lol.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thursday Apr 22nd - Power training 

*Incline press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Decline Press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Pullups - BWX7, BWX7, BWX7
Bent rows - 190X5, 190X5, 190X5
Mil Press - 110X6, 110X6, 110X6
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Back squats - 260X6, 260X6, 260X6 
Deadlifts - 150X6, 150X6, 150X6
pushdowns- 60X8, 60X8, 65X6
Chins - BWX10, BWX8, BWX7

*Dietary details*
Calories will be 3200
Macros will be 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weight 171lbs

*Summary*
Okay.. some cool things and some not so cool things to report about todays training. Forst, I increased on incline and declines today and went the distance on the reps. Also hit another new high on my squats. 260 pounds, 3 sets, 6 reps each! Yeah ya bastards! 
Now onto the not so cool stuff. I have a theory about why my back has been giving me issues. I noticed it getting tight earlier than normal today. Usually, I start to feel it during the deadlifts but today I felt it during Military press. Which came right after Bent rows. I usually do the rows before the pullups but today I decided to switch that up. It's a good thing too because doing so may have made me realize that I'm doing entirely too many things that impact my lower back. Bent rows, mil press then squats into deads.. it's just one into the other. Next week, I'm gonna dump the Bent rows for seated rows and perhaps switch somthing for the mil press. That move is especially hard on my lower back. Hopefully that'll let me get my deads up again. I lowered them to 150 today just because again, the back was bothering me.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

Your numbers still look great, but I would definately tweak the workout. A little detour around those back muscles might save you a lot of trouble in the future. Besides, *you're no spring chicken*, Mike.


GICH!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Thursday Apr 22nd - Power training
> 
> *Back squats - 260X6, 260X6, 260X6
> 
> ...





Awesome, FMJ!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Thursday Apr 22nd - Power training
> 
> *Incline press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
> Decline Press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
> ...



That's your symmetrical, gonna build me a body, workout right there.

Solid workout, FMJ!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Besides, *you're no spring chicken*, Mike.
> 
> 
> GICH!


 
What makes you say that? Because I reek of Ben-Gay and have more ice packs than I have ice cubes?!?
It means nothing!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Your numbers still look great...


 



Curt James said:


> Awesome, FMJ!


 



DOMS said:


> That's your symmetrical, gonna build me a body, workout right there.
> 
> Solid workout, FMJ!


 
Thanks gents. Coming from you guys, thats a big compliment!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What makes you say that? Because I reek of Ben-Gay and have more ice packs than I have ice cubes?!?
> It means nothing!



Agreed. *holds up Geritol and tonic* Cheers!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay,
I realize it's been almost a week since I updated my journal.
I caught a cold on Saturday (special thanks to my sons kindergarden class) and have been feeling like shit all week. However, I stuck with the training, didn't miss any days.. just been too lazy to post them so here they all are in one huge post! 

*Week 17 Apr24-Apr30

Saturday Apr 24th *
Cable crossover - 30X12, 30X12, 30X10
Seated Rows- 105X12, 115X12, 120X12
Lat raise - 20X12, 20X12, 20X11 
Leg Ext - 125X12, 125X12, 125X12
Leg curls - 95X9, 95X9, 95X9
Tricep Ext - 60X10, 60X12, 60X12
Preacher curls - 85X10, 75X11, 75X10

*Sunday Apr 25th*
Back squats - 200X12, 200X12, 200X9
Deadlifts - 200X12, 200X9, 200X10
Arnies - 30X12, 35X12, 35X12
Flat Flys - 25X12, 25X12, 25X12
Pulldowns- 130X12, 130X11, 130X11
Curls - 65X12, 65X12, 65X12
Tri Pushdowns - 55X12, 55X12, 55X12

*Tuesday Apr 27th 
*Incline press - 165X6, 165X5, 165X4
Decline Press - 165X6, 165X6, 165X6
Arnies - 35X8, 35X8, 35X8
Lat Raise - 25X8, 25X7, 25X7
Seated Rows - 140X8, 150X6, 150X6
Pullups - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7
Leg Ext - 150X6, 150X6, 150X6
Deadlifts - 215X6, 215X6, 215X6
Tri Ext. - 70X6, 70X10, 70X8
Chins - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7

*Thursday Apr 29th 
*Incline press - 165X6, 165X5, 165X5
Incline Flys - 30X6, 30X6, 30X6
Arnies - 35X8, 35X8, 35X8
Pullups - BWX7, BWX7, BWX7
Squats - 265X6, 265X6, 265X6 
Leg Curls - 110X6, 110X7, 110X6
Chins - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7
pushdowns- 65X9, 75X6, 75X6
Seated rows - 150X7, 150X7, 150X7
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X7, 25X8

*Dietary details
*Calories were typically in the 3600 range
Macros were mostly at 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights in respective order were 175.6, 177.3, 175.1 and 176.4

*Summary*
I still hadn't come up with a routine I was happy with but the last two days felt really good. The main concern here was the back pains I was getting. I believe it was from the Hang cleans, military presses, arnies, deadlifts... etc so after moving things around, switching some things up, I think I came up with a routine I can do pain free. So ignore days 1 and 2 of this post.. days 3 and 4 are the keepers. I plan to cycle themeach twice a week. Days one and two I will do them in the higher 10-12 rep range and days 3 and 4 I will do them as performed above.
What do you guys think?
Oh, and as a side note, the deadlifts on the 27th and squats today were both PR's for me! I'm telling you guys, I'm on a role! This can only mean a big injury is coming! LOL!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

Good God that was a long post!


So, you like Tuesday and Thursday, eh? ..and you're going to be working out *four days a week*? Am I getting that right? Aren't you concerned about overtraining? You know, you *are* pretty old.

I would get too paranoid about the possibility of injury..at _our_ age that usually happens anywhere BUT the gym. Example:The abdominal tear/"hernia" I experienced eight years ago was from helping my Aunt out of the car. You'd be more likely to dislocate something while pushing a shopping cart around, or sweeping off the porch.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Good God that was a long post!
> 
> 
> So, you like Tuesday and Thursday, eh? ..and you're going to be working out *four days a week*? Am I getting that right? Aren't you concerned about overtraining? You know, you *are* pretty old.
> ...


 
Ha hahaaa! I actually aggrevated my shoulder by trying to pull my blanket out from under myself while sleeping! 
I'm not overly concerned about overtraining. Firstly because the workouts on Sat. and Sun will be using a lighter weight with higher reps. I'll only be going full throttle on the Tues. and Thurs. and I rarely take any exercise to failure. usually, I stop the rep before. As long as I keep making either rep or weight gains, I think I'm in okay shape. Ya know?
Also, you'll notice, I do the taxing stuff, like Squats along with Leg curls, instead of deads and then the next day I'll do the deads with leg extensions. That way, the CNS isn't constantly overloaded with each workout. I tried to keep the same type of "working up the intensity" design that UD2 used. So days 1 and 2 are moderate intensity and days 3 and 4 are more like 80-90%. What do you think? Still think it's too much?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> So days 1 and 2 are moderate intensity and days 3 and 4 are more like 80-90%. What do you think? Still think it's too much?



Well, you have to consider my current mindset..(other than starved)..I've been doing two a week, short, sweet and heavy. (90% at least) Beyond that, once I establish a more ideal LBM, training will be a brand new ball game. I've just read a few articles about "older" lifters that call for as much as three or four days between workouts. Personally, I've enjoyed the two days between, considering I've been working the same muscle groups basically. Of course, when I go to a maintenance phase I will happily go back to a three day split...with isolation work.
As far as your plan goes, I guess it all depends on what your goal is....and, of course, what works best for *you*. My gut tells me it's too much, but that might just be for *me* right now.


----------



## FMJ (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> My gut tells me it's too much, but that might just be for *me* right now.


 
Hmmm.... 

Maybe you're right. I'll skip todays training and continue on a three day a week schedule. I'll just training tomorrow, then do the Tues and Thurs routines.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Maybe you're right. I'll skip todays training and continue on a three day a week schedule. I'll just training tomorrow, then do the Tues and Thurs routines.



You just stick with DaMayor, Buddy....I'll have you weighing in at 250 in NO TIME....Bwahahaha!


----------



## FMJ (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You just stick with DaMayor, Buddy....I'll have you weighing in at 250 in NO TIME....Bwahahaha!


 


****Scoffing Fudge brownies****

Lead the way, Mine host!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2010)

Workouts look great, man!


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I caught a cold on Saturday (special thanks to my sons kindergarden class) and have been feeling like shit all week.



Me too.  My youngest gave me a bug that blesses me with a sore throat.  

Nice job sticking to the workout!


----------



## FMJ (May 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Me too. My youngest gave me a bug that blesses me with a sore throat.
> 
> Nice job sticking to the workout!


 
Thanks DOMS. Funny thing though.. the boy got over it in 3 days. I had it for 7. Gotta love aging! LOL!


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ha hahaaa! I actually aggrevated my shoulder by trying to pull my blanket out from under myself while sleeping!



Probably one of the big reasons I don't have a firearm in the house. I'd be the guy to jump out of bed and shoot holes in my blanket for not _cooperating_.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Thursday Apr 29th
> *Incline press - 165X6, 165X5, 165X5
> Incline Flys - 30X6, 30X6, 30X6
> Arnies - 35X8, 35X8, 35X8
> ...



HA! I don't want to hear another word about my leg curls. Your pullups are where it's at.

Leg curls will vary a ton based on the machine being used, but getting your chin near that bar or above is all muscle. Kudos!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

Chinups are THE exercise. No question. Impressive shit.


----------



## FMJ (May 5, 2010)

*Week 18 May1-May7*

*Sunday May 2nd *
Cable crossover - 30X12, 30X12, 25X12
Flat Flys - 25X12, 25X12, 25X12
Seated Rows- 120X12, 130X12, 135X12
Pulldowns - 130X12, 130X10, 130X9
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12, 30X12
Lat raise - 15X12, 15X12, 15X12 
Leg Ext - 135X12, 135X12, 135X12
Leg curls - 100X11, 100X10, 100X9
Tricep Ext - 60X13, 60X12, 60X12
Curls - 65X12, 65X11, 65X9


*Tuesday May 4th*
Decline Press - 175X6, 175X5, 175X5
Incline press - 165X3, 165X4, 165X3
Squats - 270X6, 270X6, 270X6
Deadlifts - 270X6, 270X6, 270X6
Seated Rows - 150X6, 160X6, 160X6
Pullups - BWX7, BWX8, BWX7
Arnies - 35X12, 35X11, 35X10
Lat Raise - 20X7, 20X8, 20X6
Tri Pushdown - 65X6, 65X6, 65X5
Chins - BWX8, BWX7, BWX8


*Dietary details*
Calories were typically in the 3400 range
Macros were at 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 174.6

*Summary*
Had a little trouble on Tuesday with my elbow so many of the lifts suffered. I had to decrease on a couple to avoid injury. My Incline press reps were cut short. My pulldowns, same deal and tricep move, I had to decrease the weight. Not too worried about it. Just need to rest it up for tomorrows workout. I'll go lighter again if need be. Weight has been all over the place this week. I was at 175 on Mon, then was at 176.8 on tuesday, now this morning I was back down just under 175. On the bright side, I was again able to get to a new PR on squats. Look at that shit guys.. 270! Awesome! Never could do that much weight before. Also I think I finally got the deadlift form straight. Not only did I do em without lower back pain but I was able to just drop the weight from the squat onto the floor and deadlift it. 270 pound deadlift (also a PR!) and felt like I could go up even more. So a little progress, a little setback.. not too worried, still going relatively in the right direction.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

What'd you do to *your* elbow? Stop copying me!
Well, mine is more of a _forearm _issue...you can have the elbow issue.

Workouts still look good though. What was your problem with DL form? Don't recall you mentioning this before.


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What'd you do to *your* elbow? Stop copying me!
> Well, mine is more of a _forearm _issue...you can have the elbow issue.
> 
> Workouts still look good though. What was your problem with DL form? Don't recall you mentioning this before.


 
Hey Buddy. I don't know what I did to my elbow actually. I think it started with skull crushers and when I switched to other movements for triceps, as soon as I started going heavier, it acted up again. i think it's tendonitis. I trained today and went a little lighter on incline and declines and it felt okay. Maybe it just needs some rest. As for the DL form, If you look back a few weeks I was complaining about my lower back getting pumped up allot doing DL's. I studied a few DL examples and lowered the weight and concentrated on the form more and think I got it down now.
I was able to get the weight back up even today, got through them without an issue. So I guess it was my form. DL's are a tough move to perform. There's so many things to concentrate on.. I mean, straight back, chest out, shoulders back, bend with the hips, lift with the hams.. It allot to remember! lol
I had a great training day today though and will post it up in a little while.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

I was having problems with my right forearm, both inside and outside. The outside, of course, is medial epicondylitis (tennis elbow) and the inner lateral epicondylitis.(golfer's elbow) Funny, but I haven't played golf or tennis is years. 
Mine is a repetitive use injury that was aggravated/finished off by weight training. Seems to hurt during pull movements, (I dare not do pull ups or hammer curls) but rarely push excercises.  Trying to rest it completely is out of the question, since I juggle things all day, so I've just used Ibuprofen and bought one of those nifty tennis elbow braces....it seems to help a lot.


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I was having problems with my right forearm, both inside and outside. The outside, of course, is medial epicondylitis (tennis elbow) and the inner lateral epicondylitis.(golfer's elbow) Funny, but I haven't played golf or tennis is years.
> Mine is a repetitive use injury that was aggravated/finished off by weight training. Seems to hurt during pull movements, (I dare not do pull ups or hammer curls) but rarely push excercises.  Trying to rest it completely is out of the question, since I juggle things all day, so I've just used Ibuprofen and bought one of those *nifty tennis elbow braces*....it seems to help a lot.


 
Plus, I bet it looks really cool too!


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Plus, I bet it looks really cool too!



It's a very simple brace...






Except mine's black.
Seriously, it does help a lot.....bitch.


----------



## FMJ (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> It's a very simple brace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay, okay! Geez! Gotta get all "bitch" on me?! 
Are you mad 'cause they didn't have one in pink?!?


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Okay, okay! Geez! Gotta get all "bitch" on me?!
> Are you mad 'cause they didn't have one in pink?!?


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I was having problems with my right forearm, both inside and outside. The outside, of course, is medial epicondylitis (tennis elbow) and the inner lateral epicondylitis.(golfer's elbow) Funny, but I haven't played golf or tennis is years.
> Mine is a repetitive use injury that was aggravated/finished off by weight training. Seems to hurt during pull movements, (I dare not do pull ups or hammer curls) but rarely push excercises.  Trying to rest it completely is out of the question, since I juggle things all day, so I've just used Ibuprofen and bought one of those *nifty tennis elbow braces....*it seems to help a lot.



How did I miss those?

I suffered from tennis elbow related to working on an assembly line at a printing press. They called it a feed line, feeding paper into THE BEAST! We slapped together Reader's Digest and TV Guide back in the day.

Last time I tried power cleans I suffered all over again. Things heal but not entirely it seems.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> LOL.. A daMayor ab? *So more like a keg than a 6 pack?*
> 
> 
> Sorry.. I couldn't resist!



I _resemble _that remark.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> How did I miss those?



Well, I think they're a couple of aisles over from the peanut butter.





> I suffered from tennis elbow related to working on an assembly line at a printing press. They called it a feed line, feeding paper into THE BEAST! We slapped together Reader's Digest and TV Guide back in the day.
> 
> Last time I tried power cleans I suffered all over again. *Things heal but not entirely it seems.*



This is an old, recurring injury for me. Hammer curls killed the inner elbow...not sure what caused the outer issue. I'm thinking it is the (this aughtta bring some great remarks) fact that, during the lunch rush  I squeeze condiment bottles and juggle food containers all day.....if you figure I serve 100 folks a day, that's close to 200 uses of the bottle, not to mention the endless stirring, chopping, and flipping off of people, heh heh. (they can't see me doing this, of course.)

You want extra WHAT?


----------



## FMJ (May 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> ... and flipping off of people, heh heh. (they can't see me doing this, of course.)
> 
> You want extra WHAT?


 
Mental note: Dine and dash at DaMayors place.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Mental note: Dine and dash at DaMayors place.



Man, when times get as tough as they can get.....here they come..the picky, extra for free, aggravating, penny pinching, no tipping, etc etc.....They're lucky I haven't gone Gordon Ramsay on their asses yet.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, I think they're a couple of aisles over from the peanut butter.



I just had my fourth _meal _of the day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DaMayor said:


> I squeeze condiment  bottles and juggle food containers all day.....if you figure I serve 100  folks a day, that's close to 200 uses of the bottle, not to mention the  endless stirring, chopping, and flipping off of people, heh heh.



Sounds like a recipe for repetitive use injury to me!



DaMayor said:


> Man, when times get as tough as they can get.....here they come..the picky, extra for free, aggravating, penny pinching, no tipping, etc etc.....They're lucky I haven't gone *Gordon Ramsay* on their asses yet.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Remember though, this will be mostly high rep, moderate weight designed to hit *those slow twitch fibers.*



I'm coming to the full realization that I might just be totally built with NO twitch fibers.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2010)

Haha, no twitch fibres


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^Sad but true it seems. lol


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Mental note: *Dine and dash at DaMayors place.*



Let's get a group together, FMJ!


----------



## FMJ (May 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Let's get a group together, FMJ!


 
LOLOL! Curt, we'll have to do it soon. Marcus is losing weight at an alarming rate and it'll be best to do it while he's still too large to chase us!


----------



## FMJ (May 10, 2010)

*Thursday May 6th
*Squats - 275X6, 275X6, 275X6
Deadlifts - 275X7, 275X6, 275X6
Incline press - 145X9, 145X9, 145X9
Decline Press - 145X10, 145X10, 145X10
Seated Rows - 160X7, 160X8, 160X7
Pullups - BWX8, BWX7, BWX6
Arnies - 35X10, 35X9, 35X9
Lat Raise - 20X7, 20X6, 20X6
Tri Ext. - 70X6, 70X6, 70X7
Chins - BWX10, BWX8, BWX7

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3387
Macros were at 45%c 38%p 17%f
Weights is 176.1

*Summary*
Backed off the inclines and declines to keep from aggrevating the elbow. Worked out well, I was able to go high on reps without discomfort. Increased to another PR on squats and deads. I expect to increase again next workout as well. I could easily do more on deadlifts I believe, but I don't want to push it. I'll work up slowly along with the squats. I'll have to bring back Mil press next week also because I've grown out of the 35 pound dumbbells. A good workout this day all in all.


----------



## FMJ (May 10, 2010)

*Week 19 May8-May14*
*
Sunday May 9th *
Incline press - 155X6, 155X6, 155X6
Decline Press - 155X6, 155X6, 155X6
Squats - 280X6, 280X6, 280X6
Deadlifts - 280X6, 280X6, 280X6
Pullups - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7
Seated Rows - 165X7, 165X7, 165X7
Mil Press - 115X6, 115X6, 115X6
Lat Raise - 20X8, 20X8, 20X8
Tri Ext. - 70X8, 75X6, 75X6
Chins - BWX10, BWX8, BWX8


*Dietary details*
Calories were 3527
Macros were at 52%c 31%p 17%f
Weights is 178.2

*Summary*
Elbow seems much better. I brought my weights on incline and decline almost back where they were and had no pain. I'm up to 280 on squats and deads and again, new PR. At this point I really think I could do 300lbs at least as a 1 rep max! Very cool! All my other lifts went up this week and I'm at a new high in my bodyweight as well. Closing in on 180 which would be a lifetime first for me. Still managed to stay pretty lean too. At least as lean as I was after finishing UD2. Well, maybe slightly less lean than that but certainly manageable. The only thing I'm stuck on it the lateral raises but who cares really. It's just an iso. I can't quite do 25 pounds with good form and have nothing in between 20 pound dumbbells so I'm just doing as many reps as I can. I'm thinking about strapping on some 2.5 ankle weights around my wrists next time to help resistance. Other than that, what a great day. I'm expecting to go to 285 next workout. As long as I can keep hitting my rep range, I'll keep throwing on 5 pounds. Awesome though. My confidence is through the roof.


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2010)

Very nice work, dude! Squats and Deads are looking great!


----------



## FMJ (May 11, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice work, dude! Squats and Deads are looking great!


 
Thanks Gaz! You know, I never say this but I am pretty impressed with myself. I never thought I would work up to that amount of weight. I'm not a big guy. I see allot of guys who can do plenty more than this but they're huge. Just goes to show how strong these muscles really are!


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *I am pretty impressed with myself*.










> *I'm not a big guy*.










> *I see allot of guys who can do plenty more than this but they're huge*.










> *Just goes to show how strong these muscles really are*!


----------



## FMJ (May 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>


 
Yeah... Like that! That's me every morning!


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2010)

LOL! Is is just me, or is that guy missing his midle two fingers?

I won't trash up your journal anymore...........................................


.................today.


----------



## FMJ (May 12, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> LOL! Is is just me, or is that guy missing his midle two fingers?


 

Yes! I thought it was just me.. but that dude is definitly missing fingers!
 



DaMayor said:


> I won't trash up your journal anymore...........................................
> 
> 
> .................today.


 
You're all heart! But do come back and trash it more tomorrow!


----------



## DaMayor (May 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You're all heart! But do come back and trash it more tomorrow!



Today is Tomorrow, right? 

Excellent!

How's the elbow? Did you buy a spiffy brace like mine? The thing works, but I noticed that if it is too tight it will do funky things to the bicep. 
No, I am *not* wearing it too high.


----------



## FMJ (May 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Today is Tomorrow, right?
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> ...


 
The elbow is doing good. Usually, if I just back off the weight on a particular exercise and work my way back up, the little aches and pains sort themselves out. As long as I don't get macho and try to push through it, it typcially works.

Okay, while I'm here let me post up today and Tuesdays training. 

*Tuesday May 11th
*Incline press - 145X11, 145X9, 145X7
Decline Press - 145X12, 145X10, 145X10
Arnies - 30X12, 30X12, 30X11
Lat Raise - 20X12, 20X12, 20X12
Pulldowns - 130X12, 130X12, 130X12
Seated Rows - 130X11, 130X12, 130X12
Leg Ext. - 100X12, 100X12, 100X12
Leg Curls - 70X12, 70X12, 70X12
Tri Pushdown - 50X12, 55X12, 55X12
Curls - 70X12, 70X12, 70X10

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3266
Macros were at 51%c 31%p 18%f
Weights is 178.4

*Summary*
Decided to move the high rep day to Tuesdays. So I'll be starting with a heavy, low rep day, then a medium, high rep day and end the week with another heavy, low rep. As I mentioned, elow is doing good. Got through all my lifts with little to no discomfort. Increased in most of my lifts and felt great doing them. Weight is steady. Might have to throw in a couple hundred more calories, having trouble geting to 180.


----------



## FMJ (May 13, 2010)

*Thursday May 13th*

Incline press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Decline Press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Pullups - BWX8, BWX8, BWX8
Seated Rows - 170X8, 170X9, 170X8
Mil Press - 120X6, 120X6, 120X6
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Squats - 285X6, 285X6, 285X6
Deadlifts - 285X6, 285X6, 285X6
Tri Ext. - 80X8, 80X7, 80X7
Chins - BWX10, BWX8, BWX8

*Dietary details*
Calories expected at 3400
Macros expected 50%c 35%p 15%f
Weights is 177.6

*Summary*
Okay, today was another big day. Increased my inclines and declines just 5 pounds shy of where I was before the elbow started bothering me. felt fine today though. As I said earlier this week, I put back military presses and those went well. Only slight back discomfort but that went away after deadlifts. Speaking of which, another PR, as I expected on both deads and squats. Even though I did get to my rep range on squats, they were tough today so I won't increase next week but the deads were strong. I felt like I could do 20 of em! Didn't hit my calories yesterday again so I have to buckle down on that part if I wanna keep my weight up. That's it for the week though. Again, not a bad one. I'm satisfied.


----------



## DaMayor (May 17, 2010)

Tighten up, slacker!


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> LOLOL! Curt, we'll have to do it soon. Marcus is losing weight at an alarming rate and it'll be best to do it while he's still too large to chase us!



Hey, I'm seriously thinking of hitting Marcus' restaurant for a cheat meal. We should plan something for the summer.



FMJ said:


> Squats - 285X6, 285X6, 285X6



Damn! How deep are you going on those squats? Impressive deads, too.


----------



## FMJ (May 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Hey, I'm seriously thinking of hitting Marcus' restaurant for a cheat meal. We should plan something for the summer.


 
Yeah, I'll go feast at DaMayors. better do it before he closes down the joint! 




Curt James said:


> Damn! How deep are you going on those squats? Impressive deads, too.


 
Thanks dude. Ass to the floor, always. I  make a point to get down below parallel. I've read that stopping at or before that is bad for the knees.
The deads are actually held back. I likely could do more weight or reps but I don't want to increase the weight too quickly since I've had lower back issues in the past.


----------



## FMJ (May 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Tighten up, slacker!


 
I know, I know! I'm actually riddled with guilt because I skipped my workout yesterday. 
Me and the Mrs. took the kids to a park called Bushkill falls. Very close to my home. It's basically a series of waterfalls that you walk trails to see them all. Well, turned out to be like 6 miles round trip. When I got home I had every intention to go workout but instead, I fell asleep for 2 hours! 
Screw it. Tomorrow is my next scheduled day and besides, this is the first one I've missed in like 5 months so it won't impact anything.. I hope. 
I've been good with the diet though. Got it up to 4000 calories and this morning I weighed in at 179.4!


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, I'll go feast at DaMayors. *better do it before he closes down the joint! *
> 
> Thanks dude. Ass to the floor, always. *I  make a point to get down below parallel. I've read that stopping at or before that is bad for the knees.*
> The deads are actually held back. I likely could do more weight or reps but I don't want to increase the weight too quickly since I've had lower back issues in the past.



July or August?

Below parallel? Awesome. I'm officially jealous.


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> July or August?
> 
> Below parallel? Awesome. I'm officially jealous.


 
July would be better. I'm moving across the country in August! 
Yeah, I try to pause a second too so that I use my legs and not momentum to push the weight back up. I could never pause at or above parallel.. I think my legs would break!


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

*Week 20 May15-May21*

*Tuesday May 18th

*Incline press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Decline Press - 160X6, 160X6, 160X6
Pullups - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7
Seated Rows - 180X6, 180X6, 180X6
Mil Press - 120X6, 120X6, 120X6
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Squats - 285X6, 285X6, 285X6
Deadlifts - 285X6, 285X6, 285X6
Tri Ext. - 80X6, 80X7, 80X7
Chins - BWX10, BWX9, BWX8

*Dietary details*
Calories expected at 4000
Macros expected 45%c 31%p 24%f
Weights is 179.0

*Summary*
Since I missed Sundays routine I decided to leave everything this week. I only increased on Seated rows since I went well over rep range last time. Aside from that, I didn't increase any weights. It was almost a carbon copy of last Thursdays routine. Felt good though. I'll likely increase on most of my heavy compounds, except for Military press which was a struggle today. Body weight is holding at 179. I'm down 0.6 from yesterday but as long as I get my calroies in, I'm confident I will get over 180 before next week. 

*

*


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> July would be better. *I'm moving across the country in August!*
> Yeah, I try to pause a second too so that I use my legs and not momentum to push the weight back up. I could never pause at or above parallel.. I think my legs would break!



Where you goin'? Well, generally. I don't need to know what neighborhood.


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Where you goin'? Well, generally. I don't need to know what neighborhood.


 
Stalker!
LOL!
Washington State actually. My wife's home town. She hates the east coast... say's we're a bunch of rude ass folk!


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Stalker!
> LOL!
> Washington State actually. My wife's home town. She hates the east coast... say's we're a bunch of rude ass folk!



Really? My sister lives near Tacoma.....or at the base of a Mountain somewhere,lol. Wait a minute....*Rude ass folk?* What is she, a freakin' Hippie?


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Really? My sister lives near Tacoma.....or at the base of a Mountain somewhere,lol. Wait a minute....*Rude ass folk?* What is she, a freakin' Hippie?


 
I don't know. I could only listen to her whining for so long till I told her to shut her pie hole. 
I can't see where she get's the rude folk idea.


----------



## FMJ (May 23, 2010)

*Thursday May 20th

*Incline press - 165X6, 165X6, 165X6
Decline Press - 165X6, 165X6, 165X6
Pullups - BWX9, BWX8, BWX7
Seated Rows - 180X8, 180X7, 180X7
Mil Press - 120X6, 120X6, 120X6
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Hack Squat - 165X6, 175X6, 175X6
Deadlifts - 290X6, 290X6, 290X6
Tri pushdowns - 60X8, 70X6, 70X6
Curls - 80X6, 80X6, 80X6

*Dietary details*
Calories were 4033
Macros 44%c 32%p 24%f
Weights is 179.8

*Summary*
I did increase to a new PR on inclines and declines which was pretty cool. I've started looking for a dip belt so I can add resistance to the pullups and chins. I feel like I'm not going anywhere with them using just bodyweight. I decided to try out Hack squats instead of squats this day. They went pretty well but I had to go down quite a bit on weight. First time doing them, I wasn't exactly graceful but I will keep rotating them in and see if I can improve on the form. I did get a PR on my deads too so that's cause for celebration!


----------



## FMJ (May 23, 2010)

*Week 21 May22-May28*

*Sunday May 23rd*

Incline press - 170X6, 170X6, 170X6
Decline Press - 170X6, 170X6, 170X6
Pullups - BWX8, BWX7, BWX7
Seated Rows - 185X7, 185X6, 185X6
Mil Press - 120X7, 120X6, 120X6
Lat Raise - 25X7, 25X7, 25X6
Squats - 290X6, 290X6, 290X6
Deadlifts - 290X6, 290X6, 290X6
Tri pushdowns. - 80X8, 80X8, 80X7
Curls - 85X6, 85X6, 85X6

*Dietary details*
Calories expected at 3600
Macros expected 45%c 32%p 23%f
Weights is 181.0

*Summary*
Okay allot of PR's to report today! Inclines, declines, back squats, triceps and curls all were all time high numbers. I felt really strong today, actually, the last set of inclines were a little tough but I still got to the rep range but declines were almost easy. I might increase on Military press next workout.. depends on how strong I feel, even though I hit 7 on the first set, the second and third were a little tougher but just take a look at those squats boys! Whoo! I'm so close to 300 I can taste it! 290 was easier than I expected it to be.. maybe cause I did hack squats last week? Anyway, I kicked ass today and looking forward to Tuesday. Also should mention, I broke 180 pounds over the weekend. A little too quickly if you ask me though.. I'm going back to 3600 calories for fear of blubbing up! . If my numbers are correct, I'm surplusing 1000 calories a day, which is 7000 a week. That should give me 2 pounds a week which is plenty for me. If it slows or reverses, I'll increase back to 4000 but I was a little concerned that I gained 2 pounds in 2 days so I'm playing it safe.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2010)

3600 Calories? I would know how to eat that many cal..or..i..e.....well, maybe I would. 
and 180lbs. eh? At this pace, I'll be meeting you half way in another month, lol!

Lifts look good, Mike.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2010)

Solid numbers all around, but I'm most impressed with the pullups.  If a person can do pullups for reps, he's a strong mofo.


----------



## FMJ (May 27, 2010)

*Tuesday May 25th*

Flat press - 145X12, 145X12, 145X11
Decline Press - 115X12, 125X12, 115X12
Pulldowns - 135X12, 135X12, 135X11
Seated Rows - 135X12, 135X12, 135X12
arnies - 30X12, 30X12, 30X11
Lat Raise - 20X10, 20X10, 20X8
Leg Ext. - 105X12, 105X12, 105X12
Leg Curls - 75X12, 75X11, 75X11
Tri pushdowns - 55X11, 55X10, 55X9
Chins - BWX10, BWX8, BWX8

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3662
Macros were 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 180.3

*Summary*
I tried doing flat press again. I stopped doing them previously due to pain in my shoulder but wanted to see if I could do them again but they were still uncomfortable, not to mention that that decreased my weight on inclines right after. I'm not going to dick around with those anymore. I'll stick to incline and declines.Nothing else really worth mentioning for this day. It was a high rep day and a few weights went up but it's really meant to break up the stress during the heavy lifts. Onto Thursday.


----------



## FMJ (May 27, 2010)

*Thursday May 27th

*Incline press - 175X6, 175X6, 175X6
Decline Press - 175X6, 175X6, 175X5
Pullups - BWX9, BWX8, BWX7
Seated Rows - 190X6, 190X6, 190X6
Mil Press - 120X8, 120X7, 120X7
Lat Raise - 25X6, 25X8, 25X7
Hack Squat - 175X6, 175X6, 175X6
Deadlifts - 290X6, 290X6, 290X6
Tri Ext. - 80X7, 80X7, 80X7
Curls - 85X6, 85X6, 85X6

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 3600
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 181.0

*Summary*
New PR's again on inclines, declines and seated rows. Probably could have gone up in Military presses but kept the weight the same, however I blew through the reps so definitly a PR on that next week. Did hack squats again today. Went better than last week. I'll increase the weight next time too. I really like the pump I get from these. I feel them high on the quad as well as in the teardrop. I'm hoping to get the sweep to start growing. Kept my deads the same too but next week I expect back squats to go up to 295 and I'll go up to the same on deads. Good workout today overall.


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

Im impressed your squat and deadlift are the same, my deadlift is way stronger then my squat. Find the deadlift way easier to go heavier, good work.


----------



## FMJ (May 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im impressed your squat and deadlift are the same, my deadlift is way stronger then my squat. Find the deadlift way easier to go heavier, good work.


 
Thanks Dave. Actually, my deads could be more.. probably allot more.. but it took me a while to get the form correct.. so early on, I was doing a much lighter weight than I could have been doing, in addition to that, there was the laziness. You see.. I typically squat and then on the last rep, drop the weight to the safety pins so that I can pull it right from there and go into the deads without changing the weight. So really, that's the reason the weights are the same. I just don't feel like adding plates.


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thanks Dave. Actually, my deads could be more.. probably allot more.. but it took me a while to get the form correct.. so early on, I was doing a much lighter weight than I could have been doing, in addition to that, there was the laziness. You see.. I typically squat and then on the last rep, drop the weight to the safety pins so that I can pull it right from there and go into the deads without changing the weight. So really, that's the reason the weights are the same. I just don't feel like adding plates.


 
Youll have to hire a 'gym caddy' to stack your bar lol


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *July would be better.* I'm moving across the country in August!



That would be very cool. 



DaMayor said:


> Where you goin'? Well, generally. *I don't need to know what neighborhood.*



(cue stalker music)



DOMS said:


> Solid numbers all around, but I'm most *impressed *with the pullups.  If a person can do pullups for reps, he's a strong mofo.



I'm not impressed.






I'M _JEALOUS!_


----------



## FMJ (Jun 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha haaa! Get outta here Curt. You're doing as many reps as me and with more body weight!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 1, 2010)

*Week 22 May29-June4

Sunday May 30th*

Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X5
Chest Dips - bw+20X7, 20X7, 20X6
Pullups - BW+20X5, 20X4, 20X4
Seated Rows - 190X7, 190X7, 190X6
Mil Press - 125X6, 125X6, 125X6
Lat Raise - 20X6, 20X6, 20X6
Squats - 295X6, 295X6, 295X6
Deadlifts - 295X6, 295X6, 295X6
Tricep Dips - BW+20X7, 20X8, 20X8
Chins - BW+20X6, 20X6, 20X5

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3705
Macros expected 43%c 29%p 28%f
Weights is 179.4

*Summary*
Okay, lots to mention this week. I finally splurged a little and invested in a dip bar station and a dip belt. The belt was way overdue as I've maxed out on my bodyweight pullups and chins. The dip bars I decided to buy because I wanted a new way to hit chest and tri's. As you can see, I PR'd on EVERY exercise this week, with the exception of Lat raises.. but those are really more therapeutic than anything. I'm 5 pounds away from squating 300 pounds for reps too which is awesome. The dip belt worked out great with my pullups and chins. It was just what I needed. I added it to the chest and tri dips too. Deads felt strong as did Military presses. Lots of progress going on here. My plan is to bulk for the remainder of June. I'm gonna try to get to 190. But that's 9 pounds away.. I'll do everything I can to get as close to that number as possible and then it's back onto UD2 for a cut cycle or two. 
For now.. I'm off to train again.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Is that the order you do the workout in, id have to squat and deadlift first if i did that routine.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Is that the order you do the workout in, id have to squat and deadlift first if i did that routine.


 
Yep, this is exactly how I go through the whole routine. Rest intervals are almost always 90 seconds both between sets and exercises.
All of the work prior to the squats is upper work and believe it or now, the quads are fresh as a daisy when I get to squating. Bloods pumping, heart rates up.. it's the perfect state for explosive reps in both squats and deads. I used to do them first but was too winded to do the other stuff.. or just out a lot more energy. The six exercises leading up to the squats don't combine up to the amount of energy I use for squatting so it works best for me to do them towards the end.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ha haaa! Get outta here Curt. *You're doing as many reps as me* and with more body weight!



Nuh uh! lol

I got a whopping 3 pull ups tonight. 

Had the nerve to write 3 _1/2_ in my journal.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Workouts and numbers are looking fucking awesome


----------



## FMJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts and numbers are looking fucking awesome


 
Coming from Zeus! I am humbled. 
Thanks bro. I'm psyched over the steady gains.
Finally getting that dip belt is gonna get me past a couple humps. 
I remember a few months ago, I was doing negative pullups. Now I'm adding to my own bodyweight to stay in rep range. Very stoked.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 3, 2010)

*Tuesday June 1st

*Incline Press - 150X12, 150X11, 150X9
Decline Press - 150X12, 150X10, 150X10
Pulldowns - 140X12, 140X12, 140X10
Seated Rows - 140X12, 140X12, 140X12
arnies - 30X12, 30X12, 30X12
Lat Raise - 15X12, 15X12, 15X11
Leg Ext. - 105X12, 105X12, 105X12
Leg Curls - 75X12, 75X11, 75X10
Tri pushdowns - 55X12, 60X12, 60X12
Curls - 70X12, 70X12, 70X8

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3732
Macros were 49%c 31%p 20%f
Weights is 180.2

*Summary*
Nothing especially noteworth about this days work. I kept it simple and didn't push too hard. Mainly because I didn't feel like it that day. Ever get those days when you just don't wanna workout? lol
I kept thinking about stopping up until my third exercise. 
One thing to mention, I'm still struggling trying to put on more weight. I'm being paranoid about too much too quick so I'm aiming for 3700-3800 calories the last few days. I'm not gonna get too obsessed with the numbers though. The plan stays the same, bulk to whatever weight I can till end of June.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2010)

Full body madness!  

Even though it was an off day, solid workout, FMJ!

What's holding you back?  Mental stuff?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thursday June 3rd

*Decline Press - 175X8, 175X8, 175X8
Chest Dips - BW+25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Pullups - BW+20X4, BW+15X5, 15X5
Seated Rows - 195X7, 195X7, 195X7
Mil Press - 130X6, 130X6, 130X6
Lat Raise - 20X8, 20X8, 20X8
Hack Squat - 180X6, 180X6, 180X6
Deadlifts - 295X6, 295X6, 295X6
Tri Ext. - 85X7, 85X6, 85X6
Chins - BW+20X6, 20X5, 20X5

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 3800
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 182.4

*Summary*
Today was great. Was really into it today. First starting off with a big increase in strength on the declines. Obviously this is because I didn't preceed them with inclines but it's good to know so next week when I start again with declines, I'll do it with 10 more pounds added.
Mil presses went up to my PR but were tough.. Also, the Hack squats today kicked my ass! I swear, I got such a wicked acid burn in my quads from these today. I rarely get that from back squats. Glad I added these in. Other than that, a typical day. This morning, I weighed in higher so the extra 200-300 calories seems to be helping. Now, I'm off till Sunday.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Full body madness!
> 
> Even though it was an off day, solid workout, FMJ!
> 
> What's holding you back? Mental stuff?


 
Thanks DOMS. Nah. no mental stress.. just been tired actually. My wife's been having to go to work early this whole week to cover for someone and that's been making me get up at 5:30a instead of 7:30 to get my daughter off to the bus stop. I'm all better now though.. todays workout woke me the fuck up!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep thinking about doing hack squats every time i have a leg day, nearly did them yesterday but bottled it and done barbell step ups instead. Heard a few things about them being bad on your knees, so dont whether to give them a try or not. Barbell step ups hit the quads hard though too.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Keep thinking about doing hack squats every time i have a leg day, nearly did them yesterday but bottled it and done barbell step ups instead. Heard a few things about them being bad on your knees, so dont whether to give them a try or not. Barbell step ups hit the quads hard though too.


 
If you keep your form right, they're pretty safe. The trick is getting that form right! They're hard only because the bar scrapes the back of your calves and hams and after about 20 of them, you're pretty raw! 
I find taking them really slow helps. Gives you a chance to push the bar back enough to get past the hams and ass. I'll tell you one thing though.. nothing else hits my quads in that spot like these do. I love em.. in a hateful way.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> If you keep your form right, they're pretty safe. The trick is getting that form right! *They're hard only because the bar scrapes the back of your calves and hams and after about 20 of them, you're pretty raw!*
> *I find taking them really slow helps*. Gives you a chance to *push the bar back enough to get past the hams and ass*. I'll tell you one thing though.. *nothing else hits my quads in that spot like these do. I love em.. in a hateful way*.



All of that sounded=


----------



## FMJ (Jun 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> All of that sounded=


 
 Well well... Look who's back... and armed with humor! 
How's you doing man? I hope things at home went best as could be expected, under the circumstances.  
My journals been devoid of sarcasm and motivation humility tools. I think my lackluster day last week was due to the absence of your abuse. I lacked the rage to workout as hard as I usually do.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Well well... Look who's back... and armed with humor!
> How's you doing man? I hope things at home went best as could be expected, under the circumstances.
> My journals been devoid of sarcasm and motivation humility tools. I think my lackluster day last week was due to the absence of your abuse. I lacked the rage to workout as hard as I usually do.



We're still working through stuff, but everyone's good.

I am sorry to hear of your lack of motivation. I will make a concerted effort to assist you in this area...... with the exception of _Back Squats_, which still sound(s) like something that might happen to the new inmate in Federal prison, lol. 

Everything looks good, man. Up to 182 huh? You're not getting *fat* on me, are ya?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You're not getting *fat* on me, are ya?


 
Well.. I don't _think_ so.... My abs look the same as when I got off UD2.. but that doesn't mean much I guess. On the other hand, I'm certainly holding onto water. I get those "dents" around my ankles from the elastic in my socks that take about 20 minutes to go away. 
Probably too much salt. The diets been pretty clean. On a side note, I was down again this morning by half a pound so who the hell knows.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

Dents in the ankles?.....Yeah, you're a fat ass.

But hey, things could be worse. You could be one of those NotBigs the Retardo-Roidiacs blabber about in anything Goes.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dents in the ankles?.....*Yeah, you're a fat ass*.
> 
> But hey, things could be worse. You could be one of those NotBigs the Retardo-Roidiacs blabber about in anything Goes.


 
There's the charm! Douche! That's not fat... is it?? 
No! It's just water weight.. how else could I be fluctuating 2-3 pounds every few days.
But thanks for the paranoia.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> for the paranoia.



Gotta love some paranoia!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> There's the charm! Douche! That's not fat... is it??
> No! It's just water weight.. how else could I be fluctuating 2-3 pounds every few days.
> But thanks for the paranoia.



Dang, why are fat people so defensive?



Yes, I am sure it is water. I will take it easy on you now......since you're dealing with the whole water retention, bloating, cramping, irritability thing.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dang, why are fat people so defensive?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure it is water. I will take it easy on you now......since you're dealing with the whole water retention, bloating, cramping, irritability thing.


 
 Maybe I should take some Midol!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, followed your lead and did hack squats today and im hooked, found them easier then regular squats and could load the wait on. Calves took a beating but im a big fan of them.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey, followed your lead and did hack squats today and im hooked, found them easier then regular squats and could load the wait on. Calves took a beating but im a big fan of them.


 
 Yeah, I love the pump I get from them too.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 12, 2010)

Before I get reemed by the Journal police, I took the this past week off. Well, actually I did last Sundays workout but took the rest of the week to get some stuff done at school. I'm getting ready to take my CCNA and i've been crammin. Anyway, tomorrow I'm back to it and looking forward to it too. I've kept my diet up to about 3200-3600 and I feel nice and rested. No aches or pains. I expect to have a great day tomorrow so I'll post last Sunday and this Sunday after I'm done.
Peace.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

lol Journal police. 






"We've determined that FMJ was absent due to CCNA crammin."


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck on the CCNA dude! You'll smash it!

Got mine a few years ago and promptly decided to get a job entirely unrelated to computers


----------



## FMJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Good luck on the CCNA dude! You'll smash it!
> 
> Got mine a few years ago and promptly decided to get a job entirely unrelated to computers


 
Seriously Gaz? That's what I call mental masochism! The effort required in learning IP, subnetting IP and topping it off with routing protocols is enough to make me NEVER leave IT! 
Your strengths know no bounds my friend.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Seriously Gaz? That's what I call mental masochism! The effort required in learning IP, subnetting IP and topping it off with routing protocols is enough to make me NEVER leave IT!
> Your strengths know no bounds my friend.



You watch, after my science degree i'll become an accountant or something.

But seriously, CCNA was great! Bit of a mind-fuck sometimes, but the practicals were hilarious. All it took was slipping the patch cable out a millimetre so it looked like it was plugged in, and your friend would have a really bad day .

I also have some of the cables i made - still work!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Before I get reemed by the Journal police, I took the this past week off.*



Stop copying me!



> I'm getting ready to take my CCNA and i've been crammin.



Really? I am a *Crisco Certified Network Associate *myself!



> Anyway, tomorrow I'm back to it and looking forward to it too. I've kept my diet up to about 3200-3600 and *I feel nice and rested. No aches or pains*.Peace.



Man, it is amazing what a little break will do....especially for old guys.

Seems that you are consuming some pretty good calories..What do you suppose your current BF% is right now?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Seems that you are consuming some pretty good calories..What do you suppose your current BF% is right now?


 
Oh man... I dunno. Personally, I think I plumped up a little! Weird though, Even though I've kept my calories between 3600-3800.. this morning I was back down to 179.8!! WTF??? 
That pisses me off... not only am I down on the scale but I'm accumulating Bodyfat.
I didn't get to posting the workouts yet but I did have an awesome one beginning this week. I'm getting ready to go down now too. I'm just all screwed up because my kids are now on summer vacation and up my ass constantly.  I'll post the workouts tonight but the last two days I trained I was squating 300 for reps! 
That's the shit man! 
Only two more weeks before I get back onto UD2 also. At this rate, I'll be back to 165.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh man... I dunno. Personally, I think I plumped up a little! Weird though, Even though I've kept my calories between 3600-3800.. this morning I was back down to 179.8!! WTF???
> That pisses me off... not only am I down on the scale but I'm accumulating Bodyfat.
> I didn't get to posting the workouts yet but I did have an awesome one beginning this week. I'm getting ready to go down now too. I'm just all screwed up because my kids are now on summer vacation and up my ass constantly.  I'll post the workouts tonight but the last two days I trained I was squating 300 for reps!
> That's the shit man!
> Only two more weeks before I get back onto UD2 also. At this rate, I'll be back to 165.


 

SKWAT question lol, somebody posted in the body building section a video of a couple of pros who say that when they do squats, they do reps from anywhere from 10 to 100?! is that something just guys on gear should do or do mix up your reps like that too? i only ask because your squat is alot better then mine and dont think your on gear?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

davegmb said:


> SKWAT question lol, somebody posted in the body building section a video of a couple of pros who say that when they do squats, they do reps from anywhere from 10 to 100?! is that something just guys on gear should do or do mix up your reps like that too? i only ask because your squat is alot better then mine and dont think your on gear?


 
Actually, I am doing a light cycle of Test C. But I'm doing hypertrophy rep ranges with my max weight. 10-100 reps is is more of a endurance range and I doubt these guys are using thier max weights to do upwards of 100 reps. However, when I was on UD2, I was doing close to 100 squats with about 70% of my max. Of course, that was 5 sets of 20 and about 90 second rest intervals so you figure about 100 reps in 10 minutes. I know DOMS was doing close to 100 reps as well while he was on his program. Thing is, few guys do 100 in a single set. It doesn't make much sense to do that many reps either.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, I am doing a light cycle of Test C. But I'm doing hypertrophy rep ranges with my max weight. 10-100 reps is is more of a endurance range and I doubt these guys are using thier max weights to do upwards of 100 reps. However, when I was on UD2, I was doing close to 100 squats with about 70% of my max. Of course, that was 5 sets of 20 and about 90 second rest intervals so you figure about 100 reps in 10 minutes. I know DOMS was doing close to 100 reps as well while he was on his program. Thing is, few guys do 100 in a single set. It doesn't make much sense to do that many reps either.



A couple of things......Test C.....*What tha What?* Too much time in the Anything Goes Forum? Nah, the choice is yours, brother. DaMayor judges not.

The other thing....I've read in several places, (none of which I can remember) that of all muscle 'groups', legs are more responsive to higher reps. Unfortunately, due to my diet regimen, I am unable to do high reps.....otherwise I would crush you all. roflmao

Kids under your ass, eh? My ten year old has been cooped up in this office all day....He's playing Guitar Hero as I type.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> A couple of things......Test C.....*What tha What?* Too much time in the Anything Goes Forum? Nah, the choice is yours, brother. DaMayor judges not.
> 
> The other thing....I've read in several places, (none of which I can remember) that of all muscle 'groups', legs are more responsive to higher reps. Unfortunately, due to my diet regimen, I am unable to do high reps.....otherwise I would crush you all. roflmao
> 
> Kids under your ass, eh? My ten year old has been cooped up in this office all day....He's playing Guitar Hero as I type.


 
Oh come on Mayor.. you knew I was on HRT, didn't ya?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh come on Mayor.. you knew I was on HRT, didn't ya?



Yep....just yankin' your chain.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yep....just yankin' your chain.


 
Oh you chain yanker you! 
I dunno about better response to higher reps. When I did the 20 rep squat program I got a hell of allot stronger but the size came with my heaviest weights and lower reps. Granted, strength has to come before size but I guess it depends on the type of responce you a referring to. High rep/moderate weight = strength. Low rep/heavy weight = size. 
That's how I understood it anyway.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

*Week 23 June5 - June11

Sunday June 6th

*Incline press - 180X6, 170X6, 170X5
Chest Dips - bw+25X7, 25X7, 25X6
Pullups - BW+15X5, 15X5, 15X5
Seated Rows - 195X6, 195X6, 195X6
Mil Press - 115X6, 120X6, 120X6
Lat Raise - 20X6, 20X6, 20X6
Squats - 300X6, 300X6, 300X4
Deadlifts - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
Tricep Dips - BW+25X6, 25X6, 25X6
Chins - BW+20X7, 20X6, 20X5

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3793
Macros were 49%c 32%p 19%f
Weights is 182.3

*Summary*
I took this week off with the exception of this day. I wasn't planning to take it off but my CCNA exam was coming up and I needed to study. I figured it would be a good time to take off too since I'd been at it for months straight. Before taking off the week though, I did manage to get a PR on my squats and deadlift. 300 pounds for reps! I was very psyched!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

*Week 24 June12-June18

Monday June 14th

*Incline press - 170X6, 170X6, 170X4
Chest Dips - bwX8, bwX7, bwX6
Pullups - BW+15X6, 15X5, 15X5
Seated Rows - 195X6, 195X6, 195X6
Mil Press - 105X6, 105X6, 105X5
Lat Raise - 20X6, 20X6, 20X6
Squats - 300X6, 300X6, 300X3
Deadlifts - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
Pushdowns - 70X5, 60X6, 60X6
Chins - BW+20X6, 20X6, 20X4

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3645
Macros expected 48%c 32%p 20%f
Weights is 181.7.

*Summary*
The forst workout since my week off. I didn't try to increase on anything. In fact, I was feeling really good so I didn't want to aggrevate the shoulder or elbow so on some moves I decreased a little for comfort. I also started a day late because I was busy on Sunday. Even so, I had a good workout and didn't really lose any strength. My bench was strong. I didn't add weight to my dips but I did get a higher rep and had no shoulder discomfort. You may see a big decrease on the military Press. That was due to me doing them standing now instead of sitting. I read that recent thread "how much can you military Press" and Phineas posted a reply saying doing them standing was harder than doing them seated.. boy was he right! I had to knock off allot of weight just for that reason. Squats and deads were still at 300, though one rep less than last time. 
All in all, a good day! Taking that week off felt great.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

*Thursday June 17th

*Incline press - 170X6, 170X6, 170X5
Decline press - 170X6, 170X6, 170X6
Chest Dips - BWX8, BWX8, BWX7
Flat flys - 20X8, 25X8, 30X7
Mil Press - 105X5, 105X6, 105X5
Lat Raise - 20X8, 20X7, 20X7
Arnies - 35X7, 35X7, 35X7
Pushdowns - 60X10, 70X6, 70X6
Tri Extension - 75X6, 75X6, 75X6


*Dietary details*
Calories expected 3800
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 179.8

*Summary*
Okay, as you can see, I've gotten a little burned out on the full body stuff. I think that's what been hurting my motivation lately too and with UD2 coming up in a couple weeks (UD2 is all full body workouts) I figured I'd change it up for these few workouts and do standard push/pull/lower till then. Today was upper push.. I did three movements for chest and three for shoulders and some tricep work. It was still pretty cool. that one extra exercise really gave me a good pump. Can't wait for the leg day!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> [*Dietary details*
> Calories expected 3800
> Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
> Weights is 179.8




Hmmm. You've got me wondering about the slight weight loss. Either you're just squeezing out water, or you're one of those bastards with a raging metabolism, lol. Either way, you couldn't have lost much,if any,muscle...not on those calories.



> *Summary*
> Okay, as you can see, *I've gotten a little burned out on the full body stuff*. I think that's what been hurting my motivation lately too and with UD2 coming up in a couple weeks (UD2 is all full body workouts) I figured I'd change it up for these few workouts and do standard push/pull/lower till then. Today was upper push.. I did three movements for chest and three for shoulders and some tricep work. It was still pretty cool. that one extra exercise really gave me a good pump. Can't wait for the leg day!



It happens, no doubt. While I like the shorter/heavy full body workouts (well, for PSMF anyway) to _some_ degree, I feel as if I'm limited (especially on leg work) in the energy department....can't really go all-out on upper body because I have to conserve energy for legs. Plus, it seems I have neglected certain muscles by not doing *any* isolation work. Imight tweak my F/B routine this time around...see if it has any impact.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hmmm. You've got me wondering about the slight weight loss. Either you're just squeezing out water, or you're one of those bastards with a raging metabolism, lol. Either way, you couldn't have lost much,if any,muscle...not on those calories.
> 
> 
> 
> It happens, no doubt. While I like the shorter/heavy full body workouts (well, for PSMF anyway) to _some_ degree, I feel as if I'm limited (especially on leg work) in the energy department....can't really go all-out on upper body because I have to conserve energy for legs. Plus, it seems I have neglected certain muscles by not doing *any* isolation work. Imight tweak my F/B routine this time around...see if it has any impact.


 
Seriously Marcus.. I'm at a loss too. I dunno whats going on with the weight. I'm eating ALLOT of freggin' food, consistantly.. and this is what happens? I'm at the weight I was 2 weeks ago! Crazy.
By my calculations, I'm taking in 7000 extra calories every 7 days, which should be a 2 pound a week gain. Even if my metabolish is in overdrive, theres no way I'm burning off 7000 excess calories and I'm not looking to increase that any more. I guess I'll just ride it out for the last two weeks of this bulk and then jump back on UD2. See what I'm really working with here. If I lose like 10 pounds, then we'll know that all this weight gain was just a fat fest!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Seriously Marcus.. I'm at a loss too. I dunno whats going on with the weight. I'm eating ALLOT of freggin' food, consistantly.. and this is what happens? I'm at the weight I was 2 weeks ago! Crazy.
> By my calculations, I'm taking in 7000 extra calories every 7 days, which should be a 2 pound a week gain. Even if my metabolish is in overdrive, theres no way I'm burning off 7000 excess calories and I'm not looking to increase that any more. I guess I'll just ride it out for the last two weeks of this bulk and then jump back on UD2. See what I'm really working with here. If I lose like 10 pounds, then we'll know that all this weight gain was just a fat fest!



You've probably just jacked up your metabolism somehow....(the technical response) I have no idea how your metabolism functioned in the first place, so I can only speculate. Does the Test. have any profound effect on metabolism? Haven't done any research in this area. What was your starting LBM? I'm thinking it was half of mine, lol!

Either way,I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You've probably just jacked up your metabolism somehow....(the technical response) I have no idea how your metabolism functioned in the first place, so I can only speculate. Does the Test. have any profound effect on metabolism? Haven't done any research in this area. What was your starting LBM? I'm thinking it was half of mine, lol!
> 
> Either way,I wouldn't worry too much.


 
The Test is such a low dose, (200mg/wk) That I doubt it has any impact on metabolism. I started hrt back in March so it wouldn't be the cause of a sudden change in that rate, I don't think. I'm thinking it's more the tracking of intake. I'm thinking it's telling me I'm getting 3600+ calories when really I might be getting less than that. I'm gonna follow your lead and screw all the default numbers and just put in whats on the food labels. Another thing thats weird is, if my maintainence is 2700 then even if I was getting in, say, 3200.. I still shouldn't lose weight. It's strange. My lbm should be in the area of 155-160, I'm guessing. Probably started at about 145-150. Oh, and by the way, this freggin morning I was 178.7.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> The Test is such a low dose, (200mg/wk) That I doubt it has any impact on metabolism. I started hrt back in March so it wouldn't be the cause of a sudden change in that rate, I don't think. I'm thinking it's more the tracking of intake. I'm thinking it's telling me I'm getting 3600+ calories when really I might be getting less than that. *I'm gonna follow your lead and screw all the default numbers and just put in whats on the food labels.* Another thing thats weird is, if my maintainence is 2700 then even if I was getting in, say, 3200.. I still shouldn't lose weight. It's strange. My lbm should be in the area of 155-160, I'm guessing. Probably started at about 145-150. Oh, and by the way, this freggin morning I was 178.7.



*Absolutely*. I have created an entire custom food list on fitday based on the exact foods I eat. I'm not sure where some of those values come from, but thay _ain't even close_.

Y'know, maintenance _can_ change. You are, after all, going through a body *recomposition*. 

I think you're suffering from Michael Phelps syndrome......Go eat a pizza or something.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Absolutely*. I have created an entire custom food list on fitday based on the exact foods I eat. I'm not sure where some of those values come from, but thay _ain't even close_.
> 
> Y'know, maintenance _can_ change. You are, after all, going through a body *recomposition*.
> 
> I think you're suffering from Michael Phelps syndrome......Go eat a pizza or something.


 
 Maybe I should start eating 12,000 calories a day then! 
Actually, I'm going out to eat tonight. I'm aiming for 4000 tonight. 
Then we'll see who's in charge when I'm cramming Clam Chowder down my throat, chasing it with buttered garlic bread, a 12 ounce sirloin, rice and topping it off with a chocolate cake. Yeah! I'll show that goddamn scale!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Maybe I should start eating 12,000 calories a day then!
> Actually, I'm going out to eat tonight. I'm aiming for 4000 tonight.
> Then we'll see who's in charge when I'm cramming Clam Chowder down my throat, chasing it with buttered garlic bread, a 12 ounce sirloin, rice and topping it off with a chocolate cake. Yeah! I'll show that goddamn scale!



You da man!

We went out last night for my wife's birthday. I reluctantly agreed, figuring I would just count it as my "free meal", even though I hadn't planned on eating one this week. I think she finally understood  how serious I am about diet when I pulled the nutritional information label I printed from Outback's website out of my wallet so I'd order the right thing, y'know.
They sat there and ate the pumpernickel bread, bloomin' onion...the works, right in front of me, topped off with the free birthday ice cream thingy,and kept looking at me as if I was having a hard time with it. Little did they know they were dining with *WILL POWER!*

Wait a minute....I'm babbling in the wrong journal!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> We went out last night for my wife's birthday.



Happy birthday to your missus, Mayor!



FMJ said:


> I'm cramming Clam Chowder down my throat, chasing it with buttered garlic bread, a 12 ounce sirloin, rice and topping it off with a chocolate cake. Yeah! I'll show that goddamn scale!



I am REALLY, _REALLY _glad tomorrow's my cheat meal! lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang, this thing was on page *two* of the journal roster! Somebody's doing some *serious slacking*.

What's the word, Cisco Kid?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Dang, this thing was on page *two* of the journal roster! Somebody's doing some *serious slacking*.
> 
> What's the word, Cisco Kid?


 
Oh man! Was it really on page two?? 
LOL! 
Actually, I'm back on schedule.. I'm getting set to do legs in about 30 minutes and I did my upper pull on Sunday which still has to be posted. 
I'll put them both in today, Office Mayor.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh man! Was it really on page two??
> LOL!
> Actually, I'm back on schedule.. I'm getting set to do legs in about 30 minutes and I did my upper pull on Sunday which still has to be posted.
> I'll put them both in today, Office Mayor.



That's much better....You computer geeks are so absent minded.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's much better....You computer geeks are so absent minded.


 
[SIZE=-1]01000100 [SIZE=-1]01100001 [SIZE=-1]01001101 01100001 [SIZE=-1]01111001 [SIZE=-1]01101111 [SIZE=-1]01110010 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01101001 [SIZE=-1]01110011 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01100001 [SIZE=-1]01101110[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01100001 01110011 01110011 !!![/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> [SIZE=-1]01000100 [SIZE=-1]01100001 [SIZE=-1]01001101 01100001 [SIZE=-1]01111001 [SIZE=-1]01101111 [SIZE=-1]01110010 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01101001 [SIZE=-1]01110011 [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01100001 [SIZE=-1]01101110[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]01100001 01110011 01110011 !!![/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> ...



Don't you curse at me in Binary.
I had an employee who's husband owned a binary clock....now THAT was loads of fun!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Don't you curse at me in Binary.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Week 25 June19-June25

Sunday June 20th

*Bent Rows - 165X6, 165X6, 165X8
Shrugs - 165X10, 165X10, 165X10
Pullups - BW+15X6, 15X5, 15X5
Seated Rows - 200X6, 200X6, 200X6
Chins - BW+20X6, 20X5, 20X4
Curls - 75X6, 75X6, 75X5

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3737
Macros were 45.5%c 34%p 20.5%f
Weights was 179.8

*Summary*
This was my upper pull day. I added in Bent Rows and just estimated a weight. They were pretty easy. In fact, I went well over my rep range on the last set so I'm thinking about 15-20 more pounds next time. I also threw in shrugs, just for the hell of it. My traps could use some height.
Finished it off with a little bicep iso. Short and sweet but had a good pump. Calories were where I wanted them and I managed to gain slightly less than a pound.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

*Tuesday June 22nd*

Squats - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
Deadlifts - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
Hack squats - 185X6, 185X6, 185X6
Leg Curls - 90X6, 90X6, 90X6
Standing calves - 70X20, 70X14, 70X17

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 3800
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 180.3

*Summary*
Today was challanging. I barely reached my rep range on the last set of squats but did improve from the last two times I did 300lbs. I'm gonna have to stop being a lazy ass and add to the deadlifts because they were just easy today. Typically, I just leave the same weight I squated to deadlift but I'm at a point where the squats aren't ready to increase and deads are way overdue. Hack squats were tough today. I never followed up squats with another quad move so these had me panting like a dog in heat but it was great when it was over! LOL!
I also threw in some calf work today. I started small since I never really do them but 70lbs was easy. I'll strap on the dip belt next time and add more weight. Overall I had a great leg day today.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope this satisfies the journal police?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 25, 2010)

*Thursday June 24th*

Incline press - 175X6, 175X6, 175X6
Decline press - 175X6, 175X6, 175X6
Chest Dips - BW+10X7, 10X6, 10X6
Flat flys - 30X8, 30X8, 30X8
Mil Press - 105X5, 105X3, 85X6
Arnies - 35X6, 35X6, 35X6
Pushdowns - 70X6, 70X5, 70X5


*Dietary details*
Calories were 3862
Macros were 48%c 32%p 20%f
Weights is 181.2

*Summary*
This weeks upper push went okay... I guess. I managed to get my bench up and meet the rep range, same with declines. After the dips and flys however, my shoulders were shot and I crashed out on the military presses, had to pull off 20 lbs to finish the set! 
I finished strong with some Arnies though and threw in some tri iso's before calling it a day. Bodyweight looks like it's on the upswing again but too little, too late. The bulk period is over and a new cycle of UD2 will begin next Saturday.
I plan to go into "machine" mode this time.. complete dicipline! 
I'm gonna follow Lyle's book to the letter. I'm confident the six pack will be the goal this time. 
Marcus.. I'll need your motivational issults and ego busting digs more than ever this round. I just _know_ I can count on you!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Tuesday June 22nd*
> 
> Squats - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
> Deadlifts - 300X6, 300X6, 300X6
> ...


 
Love the leg day, i always follow my squats with hack squats, its tough isnt it but you feel great at the end for doing it.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Love the leg day, i always follow my squats with hack squats, its tough isnt it but you feel great at the end for doing it.


 
Oh yeah man.. it was definitly new and exciting! 
I do really like those pumps I get when I switch things up. It lets me know I'm onto something.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

So what's the deal with UD 2.0, round two? When are you starting?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So what's the deal with UD 2.0, round two? When are you starting?


 
UD2 beings next weekend. Saturday. I'm working on getting my calroes down to maintainence slowly. Friday I was at down to 3600 and yesterday I went down to 3200. Today I'm gonna shoot for 2800 and leave it there till Saturday. Diet-wise, this should be a cake walk. It's the depletion workouts that I dread! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2010)

Great looking journal FMJ!  

You going heavy is impressive...


----------



## FMJ (Jun 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great looking journal FMJ!
> 
> You going heavy is impressive...


 
Thanks JerseyD! This journal is gettin scrapped after this week. My next 6 week cycle of UD2 is gonna be in a new journal so check it out if you can and as always, any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!



1. Don't eat the yellow snow.
2. If she smells like bad tuna, go elsewhere.
3. Wipe up, not down.
4. The candy isn't really free.
5. Tape worms aren't as useful as they sound.

Hope that helps!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> 1. Don't eat the yellow snow.
> 2. If she smells like bad tuna, go elsewhere.
> 3. Wipe up, not down.
> 4. The candy isn't really free.
> ...


 


That pretty much covers everything. Thanks DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That pretty much covers everything. Thanks DOMS!



On more, just because I care:

Depending on your persuasion, it's okay to ask for a fag in the UK, but not in the US.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> On more, just because I care:
> 
> Depending on your persuasion, it's okay to ask for a fag in the UK, but not in the US.


 

I think I'll play it safe and not ask for a fag, regardless of which country I'm in!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

*Week 26 June26-July2

Sunday June 27th

*Bent Rows - 175X6, 175X6, 175X6
Shrugs - 175X8, 175X8, 175X8
Pullups - BW+15X6, 15X5, 15X5
Seated Rows - 200X6, 200X6, 200X6
Chins - BW+20X6, 20X6, 20X5
Curls - 80X7, 80X6, 80X5

*Dietary details*
Calories were 3131
Macros were 43%c 33%p 24%f
Weights was 182.2

*Summary*
Added onto the Bent Rows this week as well as shrugs and curls. The rest I kept the same because it was a good struggle last time. Probably next weeks power and tension days I will seek to increase. Diet was reduced further to get down to my maintainence in preperation for UD2.
Not especially fond of the split days. I feel like my strength is on the decline due to only working each group once per week. This was especially evident on the leg day which I will post up next.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

*Tuesday June 29th

*Squats - 305X6, 305X5, 305X3
Deadlifts - 310X6, 310X6, 310X6
Hack squats - 190X6, 190X6, 190X6
Leg Curls - 95X6, 95X6, 95X4
Standing calves - 95X21, 95X20, 95X17

*Dietary details*
Calories expected 3000
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 180.7

*Summary*
As I mentioned in my last post, I'm not sure but I think my strength is decreasing. It's hard to tell from the numbers I'm posting.. My Squats went up to 305 and deads went to 310. Both new PR's for me which is great.. but the reps were tough. I only added 5 pounds to the squat but I did 1 less rep in the second set and only 3 in the last! That shocked the shit out of me. I mean, it was only 5 extra pounds. Last week, I did 300 and hit the rep range on all three sets. I dunno what to think really but it was a little disappointing. Deads were strong but I did have an issue in my upper trap/neck area. It was like a twangy popping sensation and it burned like a mofo. Still burning now actually. I got through the sets without injury though. I think it may have just been due to a poor warm-up/stretch. Hack squats went up and went better than last week as far as form is concerned, leg curls also increased. Really, everything went up but again, the workout felt less efficient than last week. 
I'm not gonna cry about it. UD2 is coming and I will focus on that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Maybe I should start eating 12,000 calories a day then!
> Actually, I'm going out to eat tonight. I'm aiming for 4000 tonight.
> Then we'll see who's in charge when I'm cramming Clam Chowder down my throat, chasing it with buttered garlic bread, a 12 ounce sirloin, rice and topping it off with a chocolate cake. Yeah! I'll show that goddamn scale!



Ohhh keep talking dirty like that and I am going to whore up your journal all the time !! 



DaMayor said:


> Don't you curse at me in Binary.
> I had an employee who's husband owned a binary clock....now THAT was loads of fun!



Ummm English? 



DOMS said:


> 1. Don't eat the yellow snow.
> 2. If she smells like bad tuna, go elsewhere.
> 3. Wipe up, not down.
> 4. The candy isn't really free.
> ...



OMG thats awesome!! lol 
Question though .. 2. is there a "good" tuna when we are talking about taco's? Just asking!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

P.S is it wrong that the format and structure of your journal posts turn me on because they are so consistent and clean looking? lol


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> P.S is it wrong that the format and structure of your journal posts turn me on because they are so consistent and clean looking? lol


 


Wrong? Hell, I'll use a ruler next time!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

fmj said:


> Wrong? Hell, i'll use a ruler next time!



00001011110010100101001stop01001010100101001001001kissing00010010000101010100101010jenny's01010010101010010ass000100101010010010101it010111001010000100101is010010100100101disgusting0100101000001L0L0000LOL0000LOL001100010110010001000111010010010101010010010101001010


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> 00001011110010100101001*stop*01001010100101001001001*kissing*00010010000101010100101010*jenny's*010100
> 10101010010*ass*000100101010010010101*it*010111001010000100101*is*010010100100101*disgusting*01001010000
> 01*L0L*0000*LOL*0000*LOL*001100010110010001000111010010010101010010010101001010


 


Wow... pretty cryptic Mayor.. not sure I can crack that code.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wow... pretty cryptic Mayor.. not sure I can crack that code.



Yeah,I know. I was going to do one of those binary drawing thingys, but I didn't have time.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> 00001011110010100101001stop01001010100101001001001kissing00010010000101010100101010jenny's01010010101010010ass000100101010010010101it010111001010000100101is010010100100101disgusting0100101000001L0L0000LOL0000LOL001100010110010001000111010010010101010010010101001010



REALLY?! Disgusting? I am pretty sure you kissed my ass for a certain picture before didnt you? lmao GOTCHA !! 



FMJ said:


> Wow... pretty cryptic Mayor.. not sure I can *crack *that code.



Pun intended there? LMAO


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> REALLY?! Disgusting? I am pretty sure you kissed my ass for a certain picture before didnt you? lmao GOTCHA !!


 
Well well Marcus.. so the truth comes out! 






J'Bo said:


> Pun intended there? LMAO


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think I ever got _that_ picture, did I?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

Whatever DM ... no repeats lol


----------



## FMJ (Jun 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I don't think I ever got _that_ picture, did I?


 
I thought this was FMJ's Log?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Summary*
> As I mentioned in my last post, I'm not sure but I think my strength is decreasing. It's hard to tell from the numbers I'm posting.. My Squats went up to 305 and deads went to 310. Both new PR's for me which is great.. but the reps were tough. I only added 5 pounds to the squat but I did 1 less rep in the second set and only 3 in the last! That shocked the shit out of me. I mean, it was only 5 extra pounds. Last week, I did 300 and hit the rep range on all three sets. I dunno what to think really but it was a little disappointing.


 
For me this is/was usually mental, your hitting a new PR and even though it was only 5lbs your brain is questioning it. Next time it'll be better because you know you can do it, and have done it before now.




FMJ said:


> Deads were strong but I did have an issue in my upper trap/neck area. It was like a twangy popping sensation and it burned like a mofo. Still burning now actually. I got through the sets without injury though.


 
Are ya sore today from this? Sounds like you may have pulled something slightly, make sure you stretch and if it's still sore today add some heat. 

Other than that great journal, much more organized than mine.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I thought this was FMJ's Log?



Who's FMJ?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Who's FMJ?


 
You know.. they guy not asking girls for photos.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You know.. they guy not asking girls for photos.



ROTFLMAO nice one !!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

I *swear* I did not *ask* for any photos.....It was _Burner_, or one of the other guys....Maybe Albob. I think somebody pm'd me a copy or something. Either way, they're lonnnnng gone now.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I *swear* I did not *ask* for any photos.....It was _Burner_, or one of the other guys....Maybe Albob. I think somebody pm'd me a copy or something. Either way, they're lonnnnng gone now.


 
Really? That sucks.. I was gonna ask you for a copy.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

*Thursday July 1st

*Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X4
Decline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X5
Chest Dips - BW+15X6, 15X5, 15X6
Flat flys - 35X7, 35X7, 35X7
Mil Press - 90X7, 90X6, 90X5
Arnies - 35X6, 35X6, 35X5
Pushdowns - 70X6, 70X6, 70X5


*Dietary details*
Calories expected 2900
Macros expected 45%c 35%p 20%f
Weights is 180.7

*Summary*
Today was my last training day before beginning UD2 this weekend! 
Made a couple good increases on inclines and declines. Increased on Flat Flys too. Dips were strong with no shoulder or elbow pain which was awesome. Standing military presses decreased on the weight but reps were good and form was excellent. Way down to the chest and fully extended with no back issues. The decrease in calories is going well, I was happy to see a slight rebound on the scale this morning to back over 180. Yesterday morning I was down to 179 and expected it to continue to plummit. Ideally, I'll not lose anything till I start the calories restrictions. I don't wanna end up at 165 again.. I'll be pissed! 
So, this marks the end of this journal. 
Saturday I will start my new one detailing my misery on UD2!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

Ahhh, so you're working out again? 

I would start a new RFL Category II journal, but I'm hoping to retain some luck from the Cat III journal, since Cat II sucks at the moment, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *Thursday July 1st*
> 
> Incline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X4
> Decline press - 180X6, 180X6, 180X5
> ...


 

Looking forward to the new journal, good work


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Ahhh, so you're working out again?
> 
> I would start a new RFL Category II journal, but I'm hoping to retain some luck from the Cat III journal, since Cat II sucks at the moment, lol.


 
Not really... I never work out actually, I just put all this shit in here so you guys don't hassle me!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looking forward to the new journal, good work


 
Thanks Dave! 
Yeah, should be a good time. This'll be my second round of UD2 so I'll be better at getting it all dialed in quicker. Last time I wasn't in the groove until the second week but this time I expect to have much better results.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thanks Dave!
> Yeah, should be a good time. This'll be my second round of UD2 so I'll be better at getting it all dialed in quicker. Last time I wasn't in the groove until the second week but this time I expect to have much better results.


 

Sorry, what is UD2? im not familiar with it!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Sorry, what is UD2? im not familiar with it!


 
Oh, it's similiar to the RFL (PSMF) by Lyle McD. Called Ultimate Diet 2.0, it's a cyclical diet plan using carb cycling to encourage high BF loss. 
Excellent program for reaching single digit BF levels.
The Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh, it's similiar to the RFL (PSMF) by Lyle McD. Called Ultimate Diet 2.0, it's a cyclical diet plan using carb cycling to encourage high BF loss.
> Excellent program for reaching single digit BF levels.
> The Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


 
Good stuff, thanks for the link FMJ


----------

